# ARGC part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

morning girls!

hurrah for good night's kip lukey!

Dolly - really god luck with yr lunch date - i so hate those situations. Looking on the kind side (which i don't really believe) is is possible that she's so overwhelmed with being a new mum that she's not ringing anyone? Probably being too charitable but just a thought. Generally it makes me feel very grrrr all that, our IF problems are so VERY difficult for our friends to handle (poor loves). 

I've woken up with a bl**dy vertigo attack - got out of bed to take out nagging hound and fell over sideways and hit hip on bedsite cabinet. Feeling very sorry for myself (aaaahhh). Still dizzy as hell so having to beg neighbours to walk dog for me. More grrrr...

Will be a jolly bunny later i promise

at least i won't be out in drizzle drizzle drizzle...

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Blimey Sue - you be careful - should you go to the docs with all your ailments?!!
Dol - I was thinking the same as Sue but was not kind enough to say it - maybe, because we don't have kiddies we don't appreciate how time flies when you do?....so much so that you can't ring your good friends.....??mmmm. It is also true to say that when new littleees come along, understandably, new frineds are made at NCT classes etc and, less understandably, old friends do get seen less (that's def my experience anyway). I will try really, really hard not to do this when I get my baby...
Well AF's here so no xmas miracles for me either. Also really fed up as the BA flights we wanted (with points), for the hols I had spent all of Thursday looking for, are now gone! Arrrrrrrrghhhhhhhh
She - all of this does not bode well for Man U later...  

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

no need for docs -  had this blessed vertigo thing before (just an ear problem). Yawn, but makes me look like I've had a few before taking the dog out. I wish... 

So sorry about yr AF lukey, and the flights. Miserable. Maybe Man U will make up for it? Not mentioning commitment to Leicester City here (VERY part time nowadays - did stand outside the ground as tiddler for Peter Shilton's autograph, aaah)

Have just watched Baby Baby, god help me. I never do that. Foolish follish woman.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

foolish indeed...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning

I am having a Gordon Ramsey day (i was given 3 copys of the same book for christmas) so i though i should use one have been to suppermarket for the first time in weeks and spent far to much money 

so menu for the week

sunday roast beef  cabbage done in some fancy way in a wok with butter and the usual sunday stuff
Monday gordons beef casaroll which i am going to make today and have tomorrow with mustard mash
Tuesday  Italian lambs liver and bacon (we love liver) some peole think its offal......
wednesday  rib eye steak with dalphuour pot and rocket salad
Thursday  Nigellas chilli con carn sorry Gordon but nothing beets Nigella. with corn bread topping
Friday I think we will have fish and chips with Jacob and give me a night off

I am working 6 days next week so have to be organized  so going to cook it all now a nd freeze most of it 

DH gone to pub to wach football so i am on my own with radio 4 and my kichen bliss my kind of day off
well its the only choice i have really but i am going to make the most of it .

for sale 2 Gordon Ramsey books . dont have the time to take them back.

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico= love liver too and I don;t think it is offal at all 
No af yet, knicker checking is my new pastime. Hopefully it stays away till tue. Have blood forms and stuff to take blood if needs be!! 

Cleaned house and need to go pack for pampering.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

"you are my solskjaer, my ollie solskjaer, you make me happy....." Yippee 2-1 (just)

Nice menus Nico - Yum


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

wow nico am impressed. yum. which gordon ramsey are you selling?

nell - sorry to be dense, but do you take your own blood then?   And the bit about when to count the first day is new to me. So it has to be a real proper red flow and before 1pm to be CD1? (So brown spotting one day doesnt count at all?). All new to me ... sorry for endless ?s. Have a fab pamper


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gordons Sunday Lunch 

I have no idear what CD1 is so can not help you little boffins 

DH cleaned the house this morning top to botton all 3 floors hovered and mopped  all but my kitchen so i just went to do it and hoover not working so will be putting my feet up and having a glass of wine  befor i start roast.
football good DH will come home with a smile .

DH just called Hoover fell down the staires while he was cleaning (i think it was pushed) but never the less its dead gone carpoot.

what is that green godess SHe up to todday?

I have canceled my HLM for next monday and made my root canal appointment in sted  was very sad to not be doing HLM as the week after i was due to start injections.  life sucks.

Back to the kitchen for me


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

G'day

Woo hoooooo Lukey and Nell -  victory snatched from the jaws of rematch.  Felt rather sorry for Villa but that's footie.

Aren't you organised Nico! Root canal    Sorry about the HLM babes  
Went to the gym, got a few bits from Waitrose and just had lunch.  Feeling virtuous as did an hour on the xtrainer.  I'll pay for it tomorrow though. 

How're you feeling Sue?  Better I hope?

Great song Lukey -    The baby faced assasin strikes again!  (Bit of a howler from the keeper though)

Hope lunch went well Dolly - perhaps your friend doesn't want to hurt your feelings.  Let us know how it went.  Tend to go to the Wharf (as you call it) most Sundays.

Nell, when's your pampering sesh - tomorrow?  If so, have a fabby time.  No AF for you till mid week! Forms to take blood?  

Going up to sort out wardrobe for the week.
C U all later .....

Oh, was watching the live feed of CBB very early this morning (DH was snoring and couldn't get to sleep - that's my excuse)  Ken was snoring away and Jermaine and Shillpa were despairing about ever getting to sleep when Jackie let off a huge fart.  They all started giggleing (Jermaine was practically hysterical) then Ken woke up and told the Goodys off for making a racket as he was trying to sleep!  Of course it all then kicked off!  I was wetting myself


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Beef in oven DH not home ? ? ? ? ?  football victory drinks  no dout    waching corry have not seen it 4 weeks.

got monday morning blues  already


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Got Sunday evening blues - had big row with DH, he can't bear it when things go wrong, so a bad golf game, a flat tyre (make that 2) and something he forgot to do at work have made for such a  fun day at Lukey Mansions...he has used all the expletives under the sun and is in v v v v v v v bad books and will need weeks of kindness to get anywhere near me

Nico - sorry about HLM - dinner sounds scrum
Nelst - enjoy tmrw hun; much deserved
Sue - are you OK?
Dol - lunch - how did it go?

off for a good  

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey men men men I had big barny with DH this morning about cleaning the house (when do I have the time).
sort of ruind my day off too i just lost my self in cooking . poor us

lots of love , dont be a golf widdow we could have met up today  we are all here for eachother 

nicoo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sending my most gentle of she-cuddles to Lukey  
Your naughty DH  
Mine has similar tendencies - usually as sweet as pie until a bad day at work (or even darts...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Lukey, I have a DH like that too.... he doesn't play golf (but imagine his mood could turn if he did!) so it's usually work that gives him the grumps!! Hope he comes grovelling soon!

Nico, menu sounds great!

She, how was your session at the gym? I'm hoping to go for a run tomorrow... but am secretly hoping the rain keeps up!!! But back to the gym for me on Tuesday after work... aaahhhh... I saw that BB footage too... it was so funny! How embarassing for her! I'll let you know when I'm next going over to the Wharf on a Sunday and maybe we could meet up for a coffee.

Nell, glad to hear that AF is behaving herself and staying away for the time-being.

I had a lovely afternoon.... and I did manage to drop in some lines about not being jelous about other people's babies - so hopefully she got the hint. But crossed wires somewhere... I thought I had been invited for lunch so took bottle of red wine and some Ame for me (was driving), and when I arrived at 2pm there was nothing in the oven or not even anything looking like it was about to be put in the oven.... so at 4pm she says... would you like to stay for something to eat.... Errrr Yes.. I haven't had anything to eat since my Special K at 8.30.... but I politely said... if you don't mind! They need a baby sitter for Friday so I have kindly offered to go round and stay the night (well DH is away until Saturday ... and sadly I have no plans..). But, I'm hoping that if she sees I'm happy to look after her baby it will help get our friendship back on track. But, probably she will start calling me for baby sitting duty!!!!!










love to all
Dolly xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dolly you are a brave girl good for you for even going in the first place , I am always offering to look after babys that are not mine and i think its because i want to say    see im fine I';m not going to steel your baby.
when do you think you will use your frosty.??

Off to work a 6 day week for me what joy.

I have got DH on the 0% card think I think he was looking at the money section of all the papers this weekend so may be im looking at a march cycle Lukey will that be when you will go again?

happy bl***dy monday to us all 

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Dol - great news about the "lunch" date! and a really good idea to offe to babysit too...sound slike it went well - now to see what the enst steps are!  
Nico - good about the card too, fingers crossed...will be en dof Feb, MArhc or April for me depending on hols and FSH etc....not long!  
She - yeha was a lucky win for Utd but a win's a win!  
Nest - have a great day today in the spa  

Well still feel really fed up from the row - trouble is I know I am very very sensitive so every raised voice and every expletive goes straight inside me, if you know what I mean...spent the whole night talking with DH about stuff and got to the bottom of lots of it so hopefully, once we've moved, life will settle down a bit (I think everything has happened together which is a nightmare if you think about it). 

LOL

L

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all

Very brief as am at work getting my head down 

Glad that you got something to eat in the end Dolly! Geez, you must have been starving! Hope your friendship gets back on an even keel now that you've offered to babysit.

Lukey, good that you've had a talk with your DH and hopefully cleared the air.

Poor you Nico - 6 day week!! How is SPD? It's looking good then for tx finances then......

Heard some rather disturbing news yesterday - Panaroma (airing next Monday at 8:30) will be about the leading ivf clinic in the UK exploiting their patients! Am very upset and have been since last night.  Hope it's not true Yet more negative IVF press 

Love to all of you - back to the grindstone for me.
*
xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fell down ther stairs just befor i left work and really hurt my elbow and DH just shouted at me for being clumsy.  feel very sorry for my self

have just got a text saying sorry but i still hurt al over .
stella the PD is almost better she is eating again but not as jolly as usual 

back to work I am doing numberes and reports today how nice

XX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

((((((Nico))))))
Naughty DH


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I know silly mad man he has just been to the shop to say sorry again and he is cross with him self as he has a hang over after staying out after the football yesterday.  I still Hurt I can not drink my coffee and answe the phione at the same time "what is a girl ment todo"

sore elbow nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd expect flowers ...
God, I am bored bored bored.  All I can think about are babies and looking for a new house - boo hoo.

Sorry Dolly, didn't answer your earlier question - gym was good (rather busy which is to be expected in January I guess).  I'm thinkng of trying the new boxing class which starts Tuesday week.  Thing is I'd rather work out in the morning.  Find it almost impossible to go the the gym after work.  As for your run, get out now - it's lovely and you will feel like a million dollars after it.  Rain is forecast for later on toda  

Where's Sency today....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

She - sorry to be thick but do you mean ARGC on the Panorama programme - how did you find out? You're thinking of exactly the same things as me...

Sorry for your arm Nico - if not better by lunchtime go to the hospital


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  You are so sweet you will make the best mum ever I would not have even thought of going to the hospital , Its just a brused Elblow I think . Have not got the time to go to the hospital.  no cover at work.

New girl hope to start on thursday.

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80677.0


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG   ...we should not really be alarmed - am sure they will show nothing more than what we expect - ie why do you need daily blood tests, immune therapy is unproven and expensive etc etc.....durrrrr don't they think we know this when we go there?? Makes me so mad that these programmes think us "patients" can not make informed decisions of our own   . I am so used to this sort of programme having worked in another area that they like to bash whenever they can with no knowledge of the facts...similarly, OF COURSE (again durrr), IVF is expensive....bet they don't show the fact that the actual procedures eg ET/EC are the same price as other top UK clinics - it's only the extras and the unprovens that make ARGC more expensive etc. As you say She - GREAT yet more negativity for people (all the UK's IVF-ers) who need to be positive right now and forever...(Amen)

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey, you are right - grrrrr.
As you say, ARGC prices are on a par to others for procedures - cheaper than my last clinic even where their HLM is over £2k!!

Going to get a green tea to calm down.

What are you up to today my darling?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

How typical.  Unfortunately, I think that the BBC will put a very negative slant on it.  I have no faith in their ability to provide an unbiased report.

Hello everyone by the way


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Lily.  How are you?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello chummies

Blimey, think I WON'T be watching panorama then, sounds like it will raise my blood pressure too much.

Had lovely lazy weekend, didn't leave the house from arriving home from work on Friday to leaving fo rwork this morning.  Dh and I promised it to ourselves to make up for the lack of break over Christmas.

Sounds like a lot of   are needed around here.

Lukey - hmmph to dh, hope you are feeling OK about it all, you sensitive thing you!Bummer on the hols, also looking for one but nothing so luxurious as Club for us, more like Cosmos!

Nico - poor elbow, poor Hoover.  Yummy menu though, very organised of you.

Nell - enjoy lovely pamper day

Dolly - you are TOO nice.  I am not good when food is not provided as expected, would have eaten some furniture or similar.

She - a whole hour on the x-trainer    .  Posh AND fit!

Sue - hope dizzy spells have stopped and hound is getting proper walks.

Hello Lily - yes, have to agree, sensationalism is what counts, never mind the other side of the story.

Sency xxx

Nico -


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi She

I'm good thanks.  I've been really tired and literally fell asleep at my desk on Friday.  Luckily I was at home so DH just picked me up and put me to bed - at 4.30pm!  Felt fine after a couple of hours sleep.  

Went for my first antenatal last week, and they scanned me again.  The baby was SOOOO active, constantly moving around and I even saw he/she yawn and punch!  It was really sweet.  

The hospital gave me some really confusing info.  Firstly, they told me that my due date was a week later than ARGC had said.  Then after they got the measurements, they decided that it was due earlier than ARGC had said.  Then the doctor decided that my date was most likely the most accurate and that they were going to stick with that!

What really scared me was the sheer number of teenagers there.  It was so scary.  I felt positively geriatric!

Nico - poor elbow.  Sorry about your HLM as well.  Hope that you get something sorted soon.

Nell - enjoy your day

Lukey - honestly men!!

Sue - hope that the vertigo has passed

K & Mel  

Sency - how are you?  Hope that all is well

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

She - boring stuff to do with the move....identifying what needs to be taken with us and what needs to be stored (mostly stored) - am going to take loads of clothes to the charity shops (secretly with some of DH's classics in them - is that bad?! - if not he'd keep them for 10 years and never wear them) and lots of stuff to the tip - should be good for the mind.....
Hi Lily - how's the tan...you work in TV don't you? Can you find out any more? Great about the baby.....mmm good old NHS then!

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry Lukey, I don't work for the beeb unfortunately.  Tan is holding up well though!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just looked at elbow and its split and bleeding can yopu break your elbow? ? 2007 has not started very well for me at all.

lilly are you lilly 67 cos you were born in that year I was ?

Nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Nico - yes I was born in 67.

yes you can break your elbow.  I think that you should go to the hospital if you can.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I can move my arm and elbow so I don't think I have broken it so I better move on to the next thing to mone about on a Monday 

How a bout the rain  

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah Nico - here's my moaning list :

rain
flat tyres
wind (weather variety)
no food in house
boring boring packing to do
boring boring utilities people to talk to
can't wear new boots and handbags at home
prob no holiday between now and tx
TV programmes about IVF that are bound to be trash
Lunch was : nachos, nuts and raisins, apple, orange + ZW vitamin + nurofen for AF tum


Just counted up my dates for tx - looks like end of Feb, or mid/end of March or mid April - TBC by discussion with DH (who has never dne so much grovelling   )

We HATE Mondays  

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon all

Hope you lot noticed my absence, if not I'll blame it on your hormonal states and all will be forgiven!!! 

Back at work today, just going through hundreds of e.mails.  Nico you can have some movement even with a break! If it hurts ring NHS direct and they will advise what to do, this will also save you time in the waiting room at the hospital!!!!

Just read your link She, like Lukey said we are all campable of backing informed decisions, perhaps we should contact channel 4 to do a follow up on patients that did get pregnant!!!

Will catch up later later.

Sam xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaay Sency and Sam

Yesss, did notice your absence Sam and blamed it on the detox....



Sencybil1 said:


> Dolly - you are TOO nice. I am not good when food is not provided as expected, would have eaten some furniture or similar.


.   

Sency, nice to have you back. It's good that you had a lazy weekend after all the hospitality stuff you did over Xmas! Not at all fit hence spending so long on the xtrainer (at low fat burning intensity I might add) Posh indeed...

Ooh Lily, acitve bub -  Awww bless Glad that ARGC are right about the date then - they are so on the ball. I've just realised that you must be over one third of the way now. Nice one.

Did not intend to alarm any of you re:the wretched programme next week. Was just so shocked  I had to share.
What a mis day - went out in the rain to get lunch which was a rather unsatisfying salad - not half as tasty as it looked


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi all - oh we are down in the dumps todya arent we? Me too i'm afraid.

poor nico - you should watch that elbow, just cos you can move it doesn't mean it's not broken i'm afraid. depending on level of pain i'd think about emerg visit to doc?

lukey - oh men, i dunno love, can't live with them (in my case) but can't live without them. Hope youre feeling a bit better about it all. i sometimes think the reason me and stew are so ok is only because don't live together (bit scary for the future...)

nell - have a fab fab pamper you deserve it

sam - hi there - your absence noted love (despite masively hormonal state)

lilly (and nico) - so jealous of your 67s (mine would be sue63!) fab news on the scan

argc dither rant warning (so feel free to skip!!)
still no AF but def BFN (another test today held no surprises). And just got back from visit to counsellor (still getting free visits after last m/c) - she's been really helpful and i do trust her impartiality, but was REALLY down on argc (no surprises there then), and when i looked at the lastest hfea figures ARGC have no stats AT ALL for 40-42 so am in a complete dither now. Can't bear for this last chance not to be with the best. Do you think they'd be ok with me ringing and asking why no 40-42 stats?

And that's with out the bl**dy beeb putting their oar in!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

She - missed you -  hello! (there, you got your own cheery post!)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Whhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat no stats for us 40 - 42 year olds.
WTF
What's the url Sue?  
My fingers are still crossed for you.  Why was your counsellor down on the ARGC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

massively hormonal state     - heehee, good old Sue - got me smiling again.....mmm would ring re: the stats
Sam  - glad you're still alive, was worried after all that fasting


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you read the latest HFEA inspection report for ARGC, IIRC they were reprimanded for not reporting their stats to the HFEA (amongst other things - a very eye opening report).  It maybe that these stats got wrapped up in that.

My SIL has been seeing an acurpuncturist in Harley St and she asked why my SIL was mucking about at Holly House and not going to ARGC!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

here's the url She - it's a largeish pdf, so watch out with yr sensitive mac! page 2 is the argc page.
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/SID-3F57D79B-5BB6D097/hfea/London1.pdf

think you are right lukey, will give them a bell

have also found the just released hfea inspection reports from the summer so will print out both argc's and listers' (25 pages each!) and spend the evening on them (deep joy ). AND its double corrie tonight and tracey's going to do in charlie this week i think...

i just want someone to take responsibility for all this for me please! (she cries pitifiully )


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

MONDAY wet and not even busy at the salon so we have all been trying to be busy but really just eating our way throu the day and counting bottles of shampoo

Must be more to life  DH at GYM spa nursing his hangover  befor he picks Up JJ from school, he can work next monday as I am having root cannal.

Do you all remember the Rubber floor saga   well Dalsuple are replaceing the whole floor for free  and we are having it in our new bathroon (guy ripped it out last easter and it has been empty so we use the guest bathroon on top floor ) so rubber floor for new bathroom yum yum bubble gum .

off to find something sweet to eat after my Gorg Nico bagle ((( i just can't stop eating them))).

Porky pig Nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lily - i think we crossed posts! thx for that, i was hoping something of the sort. will give them a quick bell.

think i just need to take a deep calm breath (ha ha) and go ahead with the monitoring cycle while doing a spot of research into the lister too. guess i can always switch if it feels right (altho may insist on staying with you guys).

blaming the massive homrone levels (lukey  )  for current hysteria - sorry!  

nico - bring me back to planet earth, thankyou! enjoy that pud! fancy flogging yr gordon ramsey? xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Sue - the over 40s stats are on there they are just not significant - check under the ARGC and then Summary of services and live birth rates - looks like about 20% to me for the low no of px


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Lister has more Px 40+ (?) but 15%


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, you're right - oh gawd. guess it means i have to cross fingers my levels are good enough for them to take me on. thx lukey - am in right old panic today. need to be locked away in darkened room for a few days i think  

i've left a message at argc for them to ring me back. Guess they'll be rushing to do that eh?? 

should we run a book on how long before i get a call back? any starters?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the links gals.
Will have a good look at home away from prying eyes.
Food for thought indeed. Food for tum would be nice too as am starving again.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

am so impresseed with myself for being 1st to get to that info as I am not a techie   
do not panic, read the info and then stick to your decision


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I read the inspection report when I was in the middle of stimming.  It was a bit late to change my mind then


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't have a clue what your all talking about


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

good job you didnt eh Lily?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

get back to your eating and bottle-tidying Nico...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

btw who was it came out with bio baby recently? has been making me chortle every time i water the plants (without plant food as I am a bad bad plant mother)


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sue - calm down girl.  What you need is as many good quality eggs as you can possibly get, and I truly believe ARGC can't be beaten on that, as they will be adjusting your drug doses daily.  Also HFEA are not known for their love of MR T - because he speaks out and criticises them - so they are going to make things look as bad as poss.  Like when you're buying ahouse and you get the Survey Report and it sounds like you're investing in a rotting heap on the verge of collapse, when really its a perfectly sound house.  Stick with us!

Re the HFEA stats, has the ARGC really expanded in the last couple of years or why are the patient numbers so low in the stats?  Based on roughly 6 ECs per day - that adds up to at least 2000 patients a year, yet stats are only for about 450 patients??

Boy, do I know about eating your way through the day...............................

Sency xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

bottles all counted LUKEY  how is your day getting on have you ticked all the boxes from your list??
Its my daddys birthday today  so it would have been Elivis preasleys and its all so davisd bowies.  bet you wanted to know that>>>>>

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

no not really   

Day going well thnx - boxes ticked on list and list of boxes for packing also sorted

Senc - stats are from 2003-4 (an age away when I was 35 and would have been in the 54% chance group - SIGH) - that's the problem with the HFEA stats - they are all so old. Having said that I think it's fair to say that all the good clinics would have got better with technology and experience etc. Mrs risk Mngr is this right or am I making it up  . Plus its all we've got isn't it? 

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, its all we've got.  Will be 'fun' to look back in 2-3 years when the stats for now are published........

Have they really quadrupled in turnover since 03-04?

Nico singing - "175 shampoo bottles, sitting on the wall..........."

Sxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am thinking of going to see a CLINICAL KINESIOLGYST.  a client on saturday had a few IVFs and stoped every thing and got Pregnant by seeing a KINESIOLGYST.  I have a client whos wife is one so i thoight I would go see her soon has any one els hered of it it is a tx of unlocking your bodys repair mechanisum through nutritiona support and homeopathey.  do you think I would be waisting my time and money.

my elbow still hurts and the rest of my body had followed suit I think i need a hot bath and a day off TEE HEE .

nico XXX


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico, I was recommended to see one of these people to sort out my near constant summer hayfever.  A friend of my SIL swears by them.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

HELP any of you girls around for urgent reply?

Just gone to loo before going over to  mates house and glanced sulkily at hpt left by loo - to see a very VERY faint second line. I'm assuming this is just because i've left it lying around so long (i  normally throw them straight i nthe bin so don't know if this is what happens if left).

Does that means there's any chance of me being pg do you know?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG - of course there's a chance - how exciting - however to be sure you need to do the evil thinhg 1st thing tmrw morning- sorry Sue cos this means you will need to wait    ...how long did you leave it?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh hours and hours, did it 4am (!). Can't bear to get my hopes up if you know what i mean (but am of course).

Typically have had 3 v strong coffees (in an immaturely sulky way) today.

I know they say to disregard any results after half an hour, but have never left them around long enough before to know...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

tell yourself "you're not" and then do one 1st thing to be sure....


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks lukey - really good advice. Not much sleep for me i think.

off now to cook tea for best mate for her birthday. 

have a good evening, thanks again lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Gosh Sue - not sure I've done anyhting but you are welcome (will cross my legs for you tonight  )!

She - one for you, you posh travelling thing you - do you get Conde Naste Traveller Mag? - must do if not, has all the latest places in it etc etc.....sadly I can only dream over it now due to lack of my own cash   

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wer-hay - back home sweet home.
OOOh, Sue 'cited for you for sure and am crossing fingers and toes (but not legs as hope to get lucky tonight     )
Lukes, stopped subscription to CT as found that I was subscribing to 5 mags!  No longer have city salary to support that habit but still get Vogue.  Don't give up on your flights BA though as surely there could be cancellations...

Bet Nell is enjoying her pampering - sigh..

Off to the HFEA website.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening 

Sue, apparently some tests get a condensation line across them after leaving them for a while, therefore digital hpts are better but more expensive!! Fingers crossed though, that would be a great start for tomorrow for us all with a positive!  Sorry about cross wires re: Eastbournies, I have not had much dealing with any of the staff yet, but what I have had they all seem very nice and very helpful.  Can I suggest you write a pro and cons list for each clinic that is appealing.

She- am impressed with your your x trainer workout, my DP said I use to have legs like a footballer when i use to use that, weights much to heavy.  You have to come to Hastings and do the half Marathon, the hardest in England apparently due to the amount of hills!!! Hows the Chloe trousers looking?

Nell, oh you lucky devil, I could do with a major pampering, sounds like your having a nice couple of weeks with all your going ons.

Lukey, a very belated sorry about your aunt.  Hey what's wrong with wearing your wellies and handbag round the house, had visions of you doing this naked...not a perv honestly just thought it rather funny.  Just make sure yo have no men about as it might turn into one of those films, what are they called, Confessions of a window cleaner!

Nico, what happened about your elbow? I hope DH is at your mercy tonight, good work on the credit card.

Sency, my god those figures do make you wander don't they?  Your child will be 2 by the time you read them, imagine that, ours will all be nearly 2!

Dolly, good for you, done a course this morning about transitional analysis which would of come in handy for you yesterday.  All very thought provoking but also gets you abit paranoid!  What's your next step Dolly and what happened with your work situation, did I miss this?

Lilly, good to hear from you and your expanding bump.

Still on detox, fallen off the wagon for a chocolate coin and some crisps apart from this still on it!!!  Getting a little paranoid about my DP self assessment. his boss has not given DP vouchers for over a year, he has taken out his tax but not given it to the tax man, just hoping he comes up with it before 31st Jan.  Along with getting healthy this was another reason for not starting treatment just yet, I didn't want the worry of his tax whilst in my 2 week wait (if I get that far).

Have a good evening.

Sam xxxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sam I'm still in my normal clothes at 15.5 weeks!  Must go and get some maternity wear soon though!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi girls, all a false alarm i suspect, first spotting signs of AF  

the moral of this story is, be a domestic goddess and don't leave pee sticks lying around for days on end (bet nigella never had this problem)

lots of love xxx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Sue


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Lily I needed that. 

night night


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry hunny


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Sue - was it AF? So sorry if it was.....PS worried aboiut Nigella using peesticks in the cooking


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sue, have you actually done a test.  If so I am sorry  but sad face. Yeah Nigella seems to have it all eh! 

Wow Lukey your an early bird for a relaxed lady of leisure.  Forgot to mention re: your clothes for charity, there is a great charity shop in Hastings that is desperate for some London fashions, it only takes size 12 or 14, (my pic of you is a svelte 8/10 so probably no good) but its called ala Samantha's, I can give you the address if needed.  If not sell them on e.bay, friend at works makes a mint out of selling all her old clothes on there!

Done my exercise for the day, 11 flights of stairs to my office, its blowing a bloody gale out there, views over the sea are fab, really rough and crashing over the harbour arm!

Speak soon.

Sam xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

ooo I love rough sea views -you ae so lukcy Sam...

As for me being a lady of leisure - well yes in one sense (no hard earned cash  ) but NO NO NO in the other sense (always busy - esp at the moment with moving) Forgotten how much there is to do. In fact there's more to do when most is being stored but some isn't, as you have to go through it all and divide it up : BOR-RING....pleased to say I am a size 10 and really not such a fabulous clothes horse as you have me down as (though feel free to still think this  )....had thought about ebay and will def sell a few items I can no longer get on that are hardly worn (due to more weight being on these bones) - but otherwise I will give them away. Think I will try to find out if they are still taking stuff to Pakistan or Indonesia for the earthquakes/eruptions last year? Up at this tiem as once awake...awake!

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

morning girls

surprisingly chirpy today (devastated last night, of course, silly mare ). Haven't done test Sam as AF is really heavy and if it was a brief BFP i think i'd rather not know  

Looking on the bright side it means I'm day 1 for the blood tests today. Hooray, thought i was going to have to pay for them (docs clinic only does bloods mon and tues).

You would have loved it here this morning lukey, massive waves, had to almost lean horizontal to walk along seafront. Bracing indeed. Laughed at hpts as cooking aid...

Sue xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear All, Good Morning

I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but I have some quick, ARGC-related questions that require a quick answer! Please help if you can:

I could use some help re: timing from those of you who have cycled with ARGC. I was hoping to start my monitoring cycle mid-Jan, and was wondering just when you start downregging after that? Furthermore, are there many visits to the clinic during the downregging period? And am I right in thinking that during stimms you go to the clinic every day?

I ask because I am a university lecturer, and am trying to organise my treatment (as much as poss) around term dates. I only work four hours a week (recently lost my full-time job and now work just one day a week), but am a little concerned about rescheduling classes (don't want colleagues and students to know). What's more, it looks as though I may have the chance of a little work out of town for the next few weeks -- it's not at all ideal, but the money could be welcome, as you can imagine. 

It's all so blooming complicated ....

Many thanks and good luck to you all  

Jaff
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SUE93  sorry for you funny how we can dip in and out of am i am i not and then when we are not we just bounce back to the next move  woman are wonderful ar'nt we .

Elbow suprisingly better today untill i nock it and then the pain makes me feel sick  rest of body following on the ake side but another hot bath and early nite I should be right as all the rain that we are having.

Got new girl starting on Thursday she is called Nat just like my old assistant I do hate change.

nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico you always make me smile

are you sure you don't need to get that elbow checked? - sounds like more than a bruise to me love...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi jaffa - sorry didn't see your post. have we exchanged dhea posts in the past? Hi anyway!

I can't help as i'm a new girl and on monitoring cycle this month, but sure some of the wonderful ladies on here will I'm sure

Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Aaargh, I am back!

Hotel and spa was nice, room was big and a little cold but lovely with a jet bath. The pamper day was nice but I spent it praying AF did not arrive, and it did not. However I had pinkish CM last night so thought yeah for today, and NOTHING...Grrr. This is now past my normal LP. HPT was neg yesterday as I did one before I went and fried myself in the sauna etc. Feel very pampered and dh says I look glowing. Had a lovely facial, body scrub, bubble bath, massage, plucked eyebrows and manicure...oh and lunch with dh and lovely dinners in pm.


SO here I am waiting for AF to arrive. If it is not here by lunchtime I presume that the first day is counted as tomorrow. Does anyone know for sure, it is constantly engaged when I try to call the clinic... I took blood forms with me in case I did need to bleed myself. I think I could do it with help from DH!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Nelst - glad you had a good time - if AF not here by lunchtime then tmrw is DEF day 1 - 100% sure as this is what happened to me
Sue - good you are smiling hun
Nico - we're smiling at you hun
Jaff - hello! Mmmm don't do LP so not too sure about down regging etc but pretty sure there are few visits during down regging and then once stimming, every day (sometimes twice in the same day towards the end)...key thing is you have to go with it and not worry. If you want more specifics re: downregging why not post on the ARGC Potential and Newbies thread under ICSI as well - lots of girls there could help you re the LP....She, can you help Jaffa any more?

I am being a demon with "throwing things out" and I feel very cleansed already! Off at 11 for blood tests at GP's to test for any chromosomal imbalances between me and DH (pls don't let there be any, as this is pretty much a closed door if there are) - results take 6 weeks (great)

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Jaffa and welcome!

I did long protocol and started down reg on day 21 of my monitoring cycle.

I then went for a scan at about day 5 after AF started to make sure that everything was nice and quiet.  I then started stimming on about day 8 (after my hysteroscopy) and went in for bloods every day.  At about day 10 & day 11 of stimms I had double daily bloods and a scan and then triggered on day 12.  I hope that helps.

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Lukey=in a right flap about it. Trying to pack in case we have to go...and meant to be on a 12hr shift tomorrow! So will do massive clean with my new manicured nails and sort it all out so we are ready to go when we need to.

Lukey I was told that we need FSH<10 and oestrogen <150 and LH <10. Does that sound right? if it is then I guess I just get in the car and drive?! The next day I just turn up at the clinic then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Nelst - the one most impt thing ..................KEEP CALM! (umm shanti) - or your FSH is going to be rocketing...

I don't think there is a "need" in it. I was told they ideally would like FSH to be 10 or less and oestradiol 150 ish (not sure about LH)...I recommend that you and DH discuss what you want to do if the FSH is say 11 (like mine was) as you will need to discuss this with them etc (because you can still cycle with an 11 - but need to ask yourself if this is best for you etc). From memory yes drugs start day 2...but I would ensure they have received the results and rung you back before you do anything so that you are "in their system". RE: the phone, they seem to be on a new system (ie no menu) so just let it ring (I did this morning and someone soon answered and got my query dealt with in 30 secs!) - if you are clear with them as to your circumstances and why you need a call back ASAP (ie so that you can travel over!) they will do what you need. Ooooo good luck!

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm with Lukey.  When I faxed them my full blood count results just before I went on holiday, I was very clear that I needed a call back that night and they came through for me by 6pm.  As long as they understand why, it usually isn't a problem.  Good luck Nelster.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh good luck Nell, how exciting. Rubber gloves over the manicured nails i think. 

I'm going up to argc tomorrow morning to have my blood taken for immune screening - anything i should know girls?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All, me again 

Sue: Yes, we did have a natter about DHEA recently. I decided not to go for it, as I was too chicken (as I would have been self-medicating). What's more, at your suggestion, I sent them a quick email, and they responded by saying that, on account of my young age (37!), I should NOT take it. They said I simply needed a different protocol/ drugs regime. Clearly, they weren't giving DHEA the hard sell, so I have decided instead to keep up the vits and other supplements instead. Thanks for the tip, anyway. 

Lily and Lukey, thanks for your advice. Have now checked the Potentials and Newbies board, which is where I guess I should have started, but am now more perplexed than ever. Clearly, everyone is treated differently. What seems clear, however, is that I am running the risk of quite a bit of disruption if I start tx so early in term. My common sense tells me just to hold off till Feb, so that most of it can be done over the hols. At the least then I won't be so much of a guilt-ridden, gibbering wreck, and will be able to 'go with the flow' a bit more easily (not my forte).

Oh, well. I guess you all know how it is. My wheat grass is on its way and I'm full to the brim with Omega 3s, and I just want to get started ... impatient bugger that I am. You'd think that after 3.5 years of TTC I'd be a bit more philosophical about things.

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sue  they take about 18 viles of blood so hot sweet tea for you after and also take and empty creditcard


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello jaffer welcom to the mad house stay with us we love new people and we love all thire baggage and we love to know what you eat for supper most nites  

May be we should start an ARGC cook book     I think I am going mad need day off , anni Lenox in salon getting her hair done 

nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello Jaff - my experience was very similar to Lily's.  Mid cycle scan on Day 12 of monitoring, then had OPK +ve later that day, so in on day 16 for blood test, and started downregging that day (I O early).  Didn't see them again until Day 5 of next cycle when had scan and bloods, then daily bloods from then on (started stim injections DAy 6 of cycle), morning scan on day 4 of stimming, morning scan on day 8 of stimming, days 9 and 10 had bloods morning and lunchtime and afternoon scans with Mr T, then triggered Day 10 of stimming.  Its really non-negotiable on all those attendances so anything and everything else has to be dropped.  Good luck on sorting out the timings.

Nellster - Cor how exciting that you are on the verge of starting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't like the thought of self blood drawing, you are def a brave cookie!

All this talk of sea views - most unfair.  Would love to be walking along the sea front all wrapped up against the wind!

Lukey - moving equals nightmare.  When we moved to current house, swore was not leaving until went into Old Folks Home.  Hope DH still being penitent?  How did you persuade GP to do chromosome tests?

She - now when are you due to start tx, must be pretty soon too?

Saw the advert for the panorama prog, am already annoyed about it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Nico - sounding chirpier.  Hope new asssistant works out well as you really need a break (and not of the break in your elbow variety)

Sue - poor hon, bit of a bummer that glimmer of hope then AF showing up.  .  Onwards onwards!

Lily - think I will be in mat clothes before you are by the sound of it!  Mind you, tried a few things on last Autumn and looked 6 months gone in them before tx even started    

Hurrah, have booked holiday for last 2 weeks of March, Gran Canaria.  Mass tourism here we come.  Actually, have been to other Canary Islands before and with a car it is very easy to escape the egg and chips and find some really beautiful places. Have found apartment in small fishing village type place, hope it is as good as it looks in the 6 2x1 inch photos!  Also hope I have a bit more energy by then or will be definite lazy break! 

Sency xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

yikes hadn't thought about the cash angle. Have 4k left on credit card surely that will cover it?  

nico - annie lennox!! is she still cropped redhead?

sency - ooh fishing village sounds good. Go for the lazy hols option whatever (you have a perfect excuse, use it!  )

jaffa - i was the same with the dhea, just felt too darn risky not really knowing what it might do to me. I am a  true argc know-nothing, but it sounds to  me like it might be good if you can stand to delay it til you have more time off (not that i'm looking for a cycle buddy or anything ). I think it's probably a VERY different experience to other ivfs (which to be honest til the 2ww onwards i found a walk in the park). The calmer you can be the better (not a natural state of affairs for me either). Hard call tho i know...

thai chicken curry tonight for me and mate over for feeding. he's a bit of a darn good cook so am feeling under pressure here...


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry for not posting to often - just trying to concentrate on early pregnacy and being back at work after nearly 7 weeks off!  Clinic phoned yesterday - levels are at nearly 12,000 - seems very high, and they want to see me for a scan tomorrow.  A bit concerned as this seems very early - I will only be 4 weeks pregnant - will they be able to see anything and is this just routine?  Thought they wouldn't scan until nearly 6 weeks.  Intrigued by the BBC Panorama next week, but personally can't speak to highly of the ARGC.  I know they are more expensive than other clinics, but the vast majority of this is the extra monitoring.  It must be the monitoring that produces more eggs for people, and works for those that have had failures elsewhere.  I wish the BBC would leave us alone - it's our money, we'll spend it how we like.  If Mr T does our scan tomorrow I might ask him as he has always been a very nice, approachable man.  

I started downregging for 10 days, then stimmed for 14 days (but didn't need drugs for 4 of them).  The whole process does turn you into a bit of a robot, but you just do what you're told.  I know I'm not on here that often, but really do appreciate all the support and advice that is given on here.  Thank you - hopefully there's no more than two in there!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Still nothing yet. Off to panic vacuum and prepare what to say to work tomorrow when I have to leg it...DH off to do some last minute shopping. I felt very chilled after the treatments. I just hope my fsh plays ball. My day 2/3  has been 8-12. My last day1 was 5. something, so hope we get a low number!! 
I wil have to fax them the results and I can harang the lab as I will be at work tomorrow. Am going to get dh to give me relaxing massage tonight, to assist low fsh thoughts...I cannot believe the time has come to get back on the madness journey again. 
One thing is good. I will be able to meet up with a few folk again=nice thought.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeanne, it's a bit early for a heartbeat but they should be able to see the sac(s).  It sounds like they are checking that they  are in the right place.  Good luck with the scan.

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeanne - don't want to sound cheeky but are you sure you are only 4 weeks? - cos I thought on day of testing you were at least 4 weeks + officially? The 1st scan is usually 2+ weeks after the test isn't it Lily/Senc (hark at me you'd think I KNEW about being pregnant ddduuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrr     ) when you are about 6 weeks+ ish
Sue - do not go for a walk in Regents Park after the 18 vials - very light-headded indeed   go for food in LPQ - this is a much better option
Nico - I love that how much smilie - how did you get it?
Senc - any holiday sounds good to me but for sure you will get some sun - yeah just relax, you've only got a few months left of that   
Nelst - are you all clued up now? You can answer me a question now - is is best to take wheatgrass for ages or just a month before tx?
Jaf (no long names on here) - def go when you feel you will worry less - only you know this. As Nico says we do like new people (cos the old ones can get soooo dull sometimes     ) - love the fact that you have been referred to as "young" esp as I am only one year older   
She - WHERE R U?

More lists/more boxes/more BOR-RING things to do...

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- as I understand it, the eggs take 3 months to become the ones we get when we still and are remove EC/ER, so...... anything that improves the quality has to begin 3-4 months before. I took mine since the summer and have only just stopped it- mainly as I ran out! Have some in freezer though so may do last minute panic shot tonight! I also took royal jelly and CoE Q10 amongst other things as I read that aids cell regeneration....I rattle when I take mine.  
Moving house sucks and I am not looking forward to doing it again in the summer. There was a website I found that would notify all the relevant people for you....will dig out link if you like...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

D'oh!  Lukey you're right!  God being pregnant is hard work!

You test at 4wks pg, and the first scan is at just over 6 weeks ish.  At this stage there may or may not be a heartbeat but you should see a sac and a fetal pole at the very least.  I think that my levels were about 15,000 at that stage so nothing to worry about on that score by the sounds of it.

I'm off back to sleep now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Jeanne - that was for you......you see all, I am going to be a mum one day cos I know all about the dates etc!
Nelst - take the ZW vits - it's got all of that in it and only one pill 3 times a day - plus no more expensive than buying 100 pots of everything


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- seems you are right on...hmmm maybe will take a look at her vits. Just got a load cheap when I went to the US shops over here, so am ok for a while.


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All

Well I just turned down an offer of badly-needed work, potentially to the end of the academic year.  Why? (1) Because it will clash with tx, and (2) because the work is in Exeter, and I live in ...... wait for it ..... Cambridge. Could it possibly be any further away? Something tells me I couldn't combine a job in the West Country with daily scans and bloods ......

Lukey: was wondering -- is the chromosome test you mention (for DH) DNA fragmentation? If so, am super impressed you can get it through GP. We had it at our last clinic -- it was shipped to France and cost us an arm and a leg (naturally).

Nico: Thanks for your warm welcome. Am seriously impressed at Annie Lennox -- reminds me of being a moody teenager, esp. 'Sweet Dreams are Made of This'. By the way, I love to cook and am a foodie too, though since I've been on Metformin I often feel sick ... affects my appetite. Tonight it's spaghetti carbonara, as using up all the leftovers in the fridge.

Sency, thanks for the thorough overview. Seems ARGC is quite diff to my previous clinic, where I think they stimmed for longer. Or is that just an individual thing? Took your point to heart about appointments being 'non-negotiable'; basically, that's why I felt I had to turn the job down.

Jeanne: thanks also for your input and good luck for the scan. 

Nell: Am I right in thinking that you're starting the monitoring cycle, then? Good luck  Just ordered a bag of wheatgrass tabs and they're winging their way to my home as we speak. Have clearly left them too late, but we live in hope.

Sue: Where exactly are you up to in your monitoring cycle right now? Sorry if I sound a divvy; I'm sure it will all begin to make sense soon.

Jaff
xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Check this out

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/womenfamily.html?in_article_id=427522&in_page_id=1799&in_a_source=


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

def 4 weeks pg (or thereabouts) at test date, and 6 week scan earliest one usually. Really good luck jeanne - there's a chance you might see a teeny heartbeat, but if you don't it's nothing to worry about, but you should see something at a 7 week scan. As someone said sac and fetal pole is good at 6 weeks.

i've had to cancel trip for immune bloods tomorrow as can't find a soul to look after my mutt (all the usuals have let me down BADLY  ).

i've been on the zita west vits for about 8 months now (poor poor bank balance)  also wheatgrass, agnus castus and spirruilina (sp?). Rattle rattle rattle. nervous about my fsh, should find out friday.

jaffa - good call on turning down the work - very wise i think. I've just started AF so am right at beginning of monitoring cycle and not sure quite whats involved - i THINK it's a mid-cycle scan before ovulation due, then another one around ovulation, various bloods too i think - does that sound right girls?


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm officially confused now.  If I took the HCG injection on the 11th Dec - EC was on the 15th Dec, tested on the 28th Dec - how does that work out at four weeks?  I'm sure you're right but this pregnancy things must have fried my brain!

That might also explain why I think I've been having really high levels!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Jeanne - your levels seem fine, mine were about 9000 a tthat point and I was on red alert all the way for being worryingly low.  And yes, agree with all that has been said re dates, remember your pregnancy officially started 2 weeks before egg collection!

Jaf- working in Exeter would have been mad without treatment, never mind with!

Lily - can't bear to read Daily Mail article just yet, am already seeting over panorama programme.  Like your post over on that thread, and have added my own rant.......

Nell - you are such a valuable member of this thread, its so nice to have someone who knows this stuff, and I mean knows, doesn't just post something they heard from their SIL's cousin's hairdresser.  Thanks for being here (you smarty pants you!!).

What did Nico have for lunch today??

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

(((((((((( GOOD NEWS)))))))))

I use to be a nanny for a family for Alice she is now 16 but i looked after her from ababy till she was 7 her parents were wonderful and Alice came to work in our salon when she was 14 as a saturday girl as was the most wonderful young lady you could every wish to meet (she had a good nanny) It was the year that we got married and her daddy is a dress desingner DKNY Paul smith the list gose on He gave me my wedding dress it was a vintage mexican and the most wonderful gift in the world a month after out wedding Alice got sick and had a Brain dessese and was in intensive care for 3 months. I visited daily GET out your hanky now, when she came round the only peole she had a memery of is her parents and me>  I would go to St marys Paddington every day and sit with her she was a child again. she then was moved to Gr ormand street , and has been having fits daily for 2 years when she has a bad one her memory will go and she will always ask for me , she is an only child to the most wonderfull but very private family her mum was a film director.

I spoke to Alices dad yesterday and alice has very bad epilepsy and they have been on hold for 2.5 years waiting for an answer of what happened to thire wonderfull little girl whos life has been stopped , they are putting closure on it moving on selling there london house and buying a shop to start thier vintage wedding business. I filled them in on our new shop and as always the asked after my TX.

I have just had a call that they want to Give us £5000 no strings pay them back when ever they said nothing would make them happer,  What did I deserve to know such wonderfull kind people.

going to post now in cace i loos it all

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Cos they take you from the date of your last period Jeanne I think - it's all bizarre...think there is a preganncy calculator on FF somewhere that will tell you exactly - have a look?

Go Yasmina! - well if the programme is like that then I think Mr T will come out v favourably - ie a producer of babies without waiting (the years we don't all have) for evidence! ....which we all know and are happy with....Senc, read it, it's good in my view  

Jaf - I DO NOT believe it....I am moving your way in 3 weeks time! Weird or what?!

Nico - that is AMAZING! so so so sad about the little girl....you are very lucky indeed. Is ARGC prepared for this??!!     

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Back again 

My DH is a very proud man and i hope he will let me take the offer any thoughts on how I say yes how I say thank you and all that I am still shkeing and feel very tearfull

lucky nico


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news Nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Go Nico!!!!

No Lukey, ignore the date of your last period cos the stimming and drugs don't always make it fit. Test date is 4 weeks (so Dr Amin told me) and they work it out from there.

Try this link http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm. Enter your EC date, select Retrieval and click calculate.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico= that sounds like good fortune whichever way you look at it. they do say what goes around, comes around eh?

Jeanne= egg collection is the equivalent of your natural ovulation day. they count pregnancy from the first day of your last period which is why most IVF folk use EC as your O day instead. there are calcs out there if you google them, somewhere...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

re: your friends - go round there and throw your arms around them and explain to them everything you explained to DH in your letter so that they know just how much it means to you

re: DH - it's an offer, you did not ask, how would they feel if they were turned down etc etc...decide with him how you will pay it back and by when...

Good luck

Must stop looking at FF and do more sorting..

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Makes you 5wks and 4 days preggers!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - that fabulous news, fantastic. And the reason it happened is becuaser you were there for Alice when she needed it. You've earned the good luck. 

SOOOO pleased for you. So hope Alice gets better.

Sue xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nico - that is the most wonderful news!  Tx back on course soon, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Sue - just the one mid cycle scan just before ov, I think, then one after down regging to check allis quiet on the ovarian front

Jeanne - your pregnancy is dated from 1st Dec then, as if you conceived naturally with a perfect 28 day cycle, this would have been the first day of your last period, and you'd have Ovulated (had egs collected) 2 weeks later - and pregnancies dated from then as it was the only outward sign people had to go on before OPKs etc

S


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Nico: Wow ... what a wonderful and heart-warming story! I hope your DH will be ready to agree to take the money; they sound truly lovely people. Take their kind offer with their blessings! Guess that's what they call karma.

Lukey: Wow again ... whereabouts are you moving to? City centre, a village?

Sue: What's spirulina and what's it for? Take the ZW vits but can't say I care for them -- kinda 'fishy' tasting.

Lily: Good link; the article is at least informative and is positive in parts. But what does the media profession have against Mr Taranissi? And who are THEY to call us 'desperate'? And does 'desperate' mean we've lost all our sense of reason? As far as I'm concerned, we're making an informed choice and they can stuff right off!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

jaffa- I have been taking spirulina too since the summer. It helped me lose weight and is meant to be a good "green" food. It is powerful anti-oxidant...amongst other things.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

jaffa - i take spirulina because nell does (!). Have become a junkie for anything that anyone mentions that might lower fsh. Sad sad woman  

sency - thanks, i've been wondering what the monitoring was about. I'm a short protocol girl so i guess just the one scan. that's better than i thought.

mutt-sitting now organised for thursday. what's LPQ?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I always take a good nose around before I take anything. I did take dhea in 2005 before my last cycle to see if it made any difference...but that was my choice based on all the hours spent looking into it.

Try this link to learn more. http://www.spirulina.com/SPLNews98.html

I have to say after the incredibly relaxing massage I had yesterday I really want to bring that into my life...I tend to be a bit of a worrywort and anything to help me chill out is a definate must for me. Infact I am digging out my orgasmatron head massage now, DH will have a little work to be doing!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and whoever it was= crap memory= who asked if I am monitoring, Nope. Done that and waiting to start on the short protocol when my period eventually flippin' arrives....still waiting


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Sue - I did SP - monitoring  = bloods1-3, mid cycle scan and day 21 bloods to check for ovulation ...then wait for AF then day 1 bloods then day 2 drugs and off you go....yeay! LPQ = the LOVELY coffee shop on Marylebone High St.

I take ZW vits and ZW DHA, plus (as you all know), Rabenhorst wheatgrass juice that has spirulina in it and green tea too! Have officially given up alcohol and all the other bad things that we had lots of at Xmas (will have a few on Sat - at friends and then on DH's bday - then that is IT). Acu also and hypnotherapy for when I am a bit sad (not often)...

Nelst - get your white knickers on


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- good idea  I wore my best pants in the hope of it encouraging something but maybe they are failing as they are black?!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

did the dhea make a difference nell? Despite being flippant i'm really quite nervous about taking stuff and have avoided the dhea after a bit of dithering. Too late for me now i think, but interesting stuff's been said about it.

ooohhh the idea of a good massage. might book myself in for one. DH actually fab at it (all exes have been rubbish, not that there's been 100s, honest ), but too many hundreds of miles away...  

off to kitchen as i'm bored bored bored with work (no motivation)

bye girls, keeping fingers crossed for yr AF nell (isn't it weird how we go from dreading it to wanting it?)

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

For me Sue it made no difference at all. I got one egg from 9 follies on first one without DHEA and got one useable egg (plus one immature) from 6 follies on 2nd with DHEA. All eggs came from my right ovary. Leftie seems to do nothing which is funny as that is the one I got a natural BFP from!! No logic there whatever!!
Definately go for massage, it so chilled me out I had to have a nap that afternoon and felt really chilled out...lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

before you all say I am 2 shoes, I have just scoffed 4 mini cupcakes too  

Jaf/Senc - the chromosome test is not the sperm DNA thing. Basically we had chromosome karyotyping whilst just makes sure my chromosomes don't mismatch with DH's anywhere along the line. Not too expensive, so lovely GP said yes!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for all your answers - feel stupid now!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had one of the wonderful now named on the menu GORGEOUS NICOLA BAGEL'S i have opne a day this year apart from the one day i dont work SUNDAY. and Nigellas Chilli with cornbread topping tonight.

I my have to go have a cup of tea and something sweet to get me throgh the afternoon

Who ever asked Anni Lenox is white blond still short but growing it for her tour this year I have my tickets reserved already  Dh has been doing her haior for a few years now and she is such a nice person very humble.

off for the tea and to look at dated for my TX yippy back on yahhhhhhhhhh

nicoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

oooooooooooo - the Panorama debate is hotting up - see the thread in Girl/Boy talk


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in a rather large bubble Call my hair salon  and don't get to see much telly what time is this program on ??

I want to have my TX NOW NOW NOW  but will wait till feb will any one be joining me in feb short protocol AF due 20thish

Nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

It's on Monday at 8.30 Nico but maybe don't let DH watch it? Maybe doing Tx in Feb (depends on hols and FSH), maybe March. Don't forget to rebook hysto

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Flip- still no AF. May be joining you both in Feb at this rate!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Patience patience - you can start as soon as you get it can't you?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes. I am usually like clockwork....the waiting is stressing me, as have to go into work and tell them I am offski if AF arrives and bloods ok. Car is going to be jam packed. DH must think we are there forever. EEK!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just leaving my bubble  at last 

Lukey  you get the   by ^ then the word howmuch then a ^ i get as I bought Tony and the FF web site some thing from there wish list and got a VIP member so give it a go I'm not sure if every one gets it.

nicoo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Where are you all ? ? ? 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Am here, just trying to think about packing...yuk


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok off to bed...thrown clothes around room and house in general. Need a trailer to pack all that DH is planning to take.   EEK. Now just need the obvious and we are on our way.... 

Night all- including the absent green one....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning gals

Busy busy busy week for me so no personals I'm afraid.
Won't be on the forums much this week but hope to catch up over the weekend.
Hope your AF arrives soon Nell. I'm looking for AF at the mo too, she's due today but I haven't felt any warning signs yet  Once she shows, I'll do 2nd day bloods and hope to start downregging 21 days later. I guess you'll be on your 2ww by then.
Nico, hope your elbow is recovering.

Love to everyone

she

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

still nothing....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Nell and She - do more HPTs


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

i'm with lukey - more hpts please - we're still waiting for that xmas miracle. thx for the monitoring cycle info lukey, good to know.

can't possibly watch depressing panorama prog as it clashes with double corrie. Priorities, priorities girls  

If my fsh is behaving i'd be starting short protocol around 6 feb. Not daring to hope at the mo.

wet wet wet again

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- HPT neg this am. just starte dI think so had bloods done here. Have to work 12hr shift and then drive through night- if tests ok of course


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Woooooooooooppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Fingers crossed Nelst......check with ARGC as maybe they could scan you in the afternoon instead of the morning due to your circmstances then you don't have to rush so much? You will need a baseline scan to check for no nasties before drugs that night..(if my memory is correct  )


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning, hope everyone is feeling happy today.  

Nell (and She -- hello): hope all falls into place for you both, without delay.   You must both be raring to go; good luck.  

Well, had a sleepless night, worrying if I'll ever have gainful employment again. DH and me bickered this morning, as I was already talking worst-case scenarios -- ending up never having a baby and having jettisoned my career along the way. "I'll end up with nothing!" I cried, at which point he jumped in the shower, to avoid throttling me with his bare hands.

Anyway, am off to town today. For a trim and a half-head of highlights (don't really need them, but looking rather drab these wintery days), and a poke around the dregs of the sales. I'm hoping things will either be really cheap (ie okay to buy) or really horrible (ie then I won't feel the need to buy anything).

It's been a while since they said they'd despatched it, but no wheat grass tabs in the post again today (ordered from the US). I am concerned they've been impounded by Customs and Excise. Do you think they might think they're something more sinister? Aaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh! FSH! FSH! FSH! Let me at 'em.

Wishing you all a lovely day,

Jaff
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Woo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Nellster.

Very very exciting times.

Boss back after 5 weeks away, so better look a little busy,
BBL
Sency


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's today's madness - quote from yesterday's D Mail.....(She/Senc do not read as contains strong emotional stuff)


western couples spending thousands and thousands of pounds to ensure their "right" to have a baby, and thousands and thousands of third world children dying because they lack basic immunizations for a few pence. I would say to all these spoiled couples - of course its your absolute "right" to have a lovely cuddly baby, God forbid you don't get everything you wish for, but maybe just donate a few pounds to stop one of those less cuddly third world babies dying of a completely preventable disease, and then perhapes you won't get critizised so much for your selfishness.


there are no words....


xx (v sad Lukey)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

That is awful thing to read. Maybe that person would like to know about the 2 children I have sponsored in Africa. A little girl called Purity whose village has now become independant with help, and a little boy called James who wants to be a nurse. 
There sadly will never be an end to poverty if things stay as they are, but what that has to do with infertility I have no idea.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bloods done= hope it not a false alarm or have to do them again tomorrow!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh my GOD oh my GOD what an assumption that anyone with fertility problems WON'T be giving to developing world charities! Words fail me. LIke you nell, i give a fairly hefty monthly donation to MSF and have no intention of changing that no matter how hard it gets fianncially. grrrr... (again)

And to be perfectly honest why should we have to justify it anyway, even if we didn't give donations? Plenty of people don't, for all sorts of very good reason (mainly financial!). Why should people with fertilty problems be singled out to have to justify it?

will stop now, dog scared.

on a more positive note - fab nell, brilliant, first step on the road to success (am i right in thinking you've got medical/nursing background and that's why you do yr own bloods? - if not i'm seriously impressed!) Really good luck with it all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

also the assumption that donations alone will make all the difference -as I said on the newbies thread, sorting out the dictators of the world (all of them) is the only route to that...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- the assumptions people make are incredible aren't they?! Gets me so mad Grrrr


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hear hear


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

with you on that one lukey. at the risk of sound overtly political (i'm sure there's probably an FF auto eject option if you do that!) what did we expect from the daily mail? (apols in advance to any nice mail readers out there!  )

on a MUCH more mundane note - do i go to the normal place when i go for immune bloods tomorrow? Just had a feeling you girls had mentioned there being somewhere different but the woman on reception said just to turn up there.

am feeling devilish and planning a full-caff coffee at LPQ (if i can find it)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Sue - LPQ - when you get to Maryl H St from ARGC ,turn right into it and LPQ is 25 yds on the left (has a big awning (sp?) over it)...yes same blood place but go to desk and ask if they have your form!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yum,  LPQ- looking forward to going there again!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks lukey, have been so good on the no-coffee front, i'll probably be flying after one cuppa. lovely.

head down to work, good luck with the travels nell

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sue, you have to go to ARGC first if going for the immune bloods.  You need to speak to Jo as the form is different to the standard blood form, and they'll relieve you of the cash before you go to HCA.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, must dig out my flexible friend- it is going to take a right bashing!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck Nelster!!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Lily, she did mention Jo on the phone now you said it, and I managed to forget. Doh.

multiple flexible friends for me over the next while i think! Can anyone remember which credit card it was that someone on here was saying was a good deal?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it was the M&S one.

I used my bmi card for my treatment and am now using the miles racked up for a free first class flight to the US.  The equivalent ticket price is £8k!!  Seems like a good deal to me


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

m&s card successfully applied for. god the internet is a marvellous thing. waiting to see what credit they offer me...

jaffa - careful at those sales, if your hormones are anything like mine at the mo you could come back with anything...

am going to have to log myself off or i keep popping back in, i think i may have a FF addiction 'issue'


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

also Sky as in sky TV has a 0% for one year on there credit card.

nico


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I am moving to the argc after my last fet attempt with woking,  i have posted here a couple of times before. so pop on to see how you are all doing from time to time. 

Lily i just wanted to ask you. What is a bmi card? i think it sounds like it might be worth getting one of those, is it a credit card? dh and i are out of money regrading tx, realistically i dont think we can get anymore loans so ive been thinikng about credit cards, especially as the argc asks for payment up front. 

Thanks Luc


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Luc

Yes, it's a credit card run by the airline.  Go to flybmi.com and have a look.

Good luck with your move to ARGC.  

Lots of love

Lilyx

Just wanted to add though that you might be better going with one that has 0% for 6 months like the M&S card.  The bmi card is a good deal for me becuase I pay it off every month, but the APR is high.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Lily will have a look


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Luc - they don't make you pay upfront - you pay as you go along....Good Luck - when do you start?

Lukey

xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Lukey, 

At my clinic you have the scan, blood test, collect drugs etc and they send you a bill in the post. When i went for my inital consultation and bloods at argc i had to pay there and then thats what i mean, I was quite   luckily i had the money but wasnt expecting that. woking is great cos basically you dont have to worry about having the money on the day of tx. 

I am having fet now which be will finised by the end of the month then i need to do my monitoring cycle at the argc before i can start tx. i think i may need to wait a month after this fet before i can start the monitoring. I have tried calling the argc to find out, waiting for their reply.  so it might be a few months yet.

Luc


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH will be using his credit card that gets airmiles on too...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Natiowide were offering interest free for 9 months back in Oct, worth checking if it is still available - their APR is pretty reasonable after that too.

Beware the ones with points to redeem against goods, I think the M&S one I worked out if I put my whole treatment on it I might get £40 in store, better than a poke in the eye of course, but didn't really swing it against the better interest rates / deals available.

Daily Mail thing is just too ludicrous for me to get worked up over.  How dare anyone in this country buy a pint of beer, they should donate the money to a charity providing clean drinking water, go home and be content with that. Ha Ha.

Lordy, my Mum reads the daily mail......!

Sxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

and mine!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hmmm... mine did too.

sorry all mums!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Back from clinic - it's twins!  Back again next week to try an find a heart beat.  Very excited now, and feel a bit more relieved.  Our tx went on an M&S credit card - 0% on purchases for a year, and we got a 7500 limit.  This hasn't quite covered everything, but most of it.  Once you've got your credit limit you can't change it for 6 months


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

FANTASTIC Jeanne - how exciting - that is BRILLIANT! you must be delighted - congrats! did they say how pregnant you are?!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Brilliant news Jeanne


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

BRILLIANT news jeanne - so pleased for you! How very very exciting


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

You were all right - I'm now 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant! I might start to not stress as much now, as I thought I was 4 weeks .  See - the ARGC isn't that expensive - it's like Tesco BOGOF!  Seriously though - they are a great clinic, who are extremely dedicated to what they do, and importantly do it with a smile on their faces.  No Mr T today , but had the same scan person as before - great.  Everyone there seems genuinely happy for us.  I will not let anyone bash them!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

By the way scan was only 110 pounds - quite reasonable I thought!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah I often wish that the second one had stuck, but I'm not complaining really, one is brilliant, two would have been a bonus!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

We did get told that natural selection is commonplace with twins, but we'll be more than overjoyed with one!  If fact, it's a relief to know that I can actually be pregnant!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jean  how wonderful  I'm so happy for you and your DH well done did you have IVIG ? ? ?

love nico XXXX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well done Jeanne

And thanks to all who 'fessed up to being related to DAily Mail readers!

Off to the theatre tonight to see 12th night.  Hope I don't puke on anyone (would add to the comedy?)!

Sency xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, results are back and FSH is 3.4. I think I may not be fully AF yet but at least we are doing something!
E2 is 81 and LH is 5. something....so faxed to clinic and waiting to hear something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

bloody hell - 3! amazing .... looks like a corker. When  are they getting back to you?

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Think I may ring. Only faxed it through about an hour ago. Not sure if it is really accurate as kind of off/on all day....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Rats - emergency phone number on answerphone....do I set off do you think?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

blimey nell 3.4 amazing - well done.

Does this not warrant ringing the emergency number?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hmmm or have i misunderstood and you've already rung emerg number? sorry, not being helpful...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

def ring before you go - yes emergency as they were supposed to get back to you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm. rang the emergency number and it rang and rang...it then went back to the ARGC answerphone with the emergency number on it?!!! AARGH


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

just keep trying - you are paying


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

definitely keep trying. and leave an urgent message with your mobile number then start making tracks? Don't know how complicated your journey is and whether you can turn back (if necessary) if they call you back?

Oh what a pain nell. Nothing's straightforward is it?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We will be on the road in an hour, weather is awful


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok- left message and just got call back. WE are ON OUR WAY!! Need to be in early tomorrow for scan and maybe more bloods...yeehar...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

fantastic news nell! safe journey x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

scared pooless!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all can anyone tell me what Dexamethasone is? Is it the same as prednisolone? or is it more like humira.

Thanks Luc


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Is nell flying or driving throuigh the nite I am very confused 

Had a terrible day with be cutting of alrm line and PDQ so have been banging my head all day talking to help desk people that are no help to any one .

nicoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Nelst - HOOORAH! good luck - will you have lappie? DRIVE SAFELY 

Luc - dex and pred are both steroids (I've had both!). Humira is something different and is more for the TNF side of things I believe (whatever that is). Ask them on the ICSI ARGC thread Luc - someone will know on there...

Nico - what? She's driving 

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yep. laptop will travel but dh has broadband too so we should be ok....
Nico= we are driving and likely, yes, it will be through the night...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Lily will do


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oops sorry meant lukey


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Evening All

Had a fab afternoon at the hairdressers. All blonde and shiny and silky smooth (I usually suffer from a bad case of the frizz). Happily, sales were dreadful. Just one weeny purchase made, and it was less than £20.

Jeanne -- twinnies! Congratulations! How wonderful and exciting for you!  

Nell -- no doubt you're on the road now, all the best for your journey and what lies ahead. And by the way, 3.4 is a simply stunning result! Must be all that spirulina!

By the way everyone, thanks for the all the financial tips, I'm loving the sound of the M&S deal, could be just the solution for our treatment funding woes.

Hope you all have a lovely evening, especially Sency at the theatre,

Jaff
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

How hilarious.

I just checked on the Daily Mail web site and saw that a mini-rant I shot off to that hag who said IVFers were 'spoiled' was posted:

------------------------------------------------------
I am stunned by Linda's comment: pure wickedness in the guise of philanthropy. I am infertile due to a childhood disease. I am a tax-paying citizen in a stable and happy marriage. I pay for the 'luxury' of IVF treatment (at ARGC) as there is no NHS provision. I have no rights, other than the right to try and conceive, and to spend my hard-earned money where I see fit. I am also a philanthropic person, though I should not have to justify that, especially to people who do not know me or my circumstances.

- Karen, Cambridge, UK 

Didn't say anything remarkable, really, but I hope the sanctimonious old boot who made the original comment read it.

PS Just for the record, 'Karen' is not my real name ....


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

A belated Happy New Year to you all.  I just started to try to catch up on all the messages but gave up - there are far too many so apologies for no personals.

But I did see one from Nico that I had had to comment on.  Nico I had a friend who was recommended to a Kinesiologyst (not sure if I have spelt that right) by her IVF clinic after 5 failed cycles.  Well they did loads of blood tests and told her she was deficient in this and that and gave her loads of pills to take and recommended acupuncture.  Well after a few months she was pregnant.  Unfortunately she miscarried but then started the pills again and became pregnant again that very month.  So it sounds like something I would be very interested in.  Do you have a recommendation?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everyone.  

Jeane, congratulations... that is great news.

Nell, WOW great FSH!  Safe journey.

Jaffa, belated welcome.  I haven't read the article in the Mail that everyone is talking about... must go and check it out!

Nico, sorry I didn't understand your second sentence..... what's going on?

Sency, how was the theatre?  I've just booked to take DH to see the new Cirque du Soleil (I think it's called Allegria) at the Royal Albert Hall for his birthday.

Have been back at work this week after a LONG Christmas break.... I feel knackered!  But not doubt I'll get back into the swing of things soon.. that includes going to the gym 3 times a week to try and loose the weight I've piled on lately!  I've blamed it on steroids (as they really increase my appetite) but I was stuffing my face well after I'd stopped the steroids!!

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just to remind you all i am very dixlexic so when i think i am talking sence you all can not read it sorry .

Jaffer  you should have come to my hair dressing salon to get your hair done , but imglad you feel better for it 

hi sam so good to here from you  i will go see this kiiczy whats it and tell you how it went .

Nell drive safe so glad your on your way ..

just had long after work meeting and cooking supper so will be back

love you all


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ok last message was terrible BT cut of line so no alarm on shop and my crdit card machine did not work 

hows that 

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

League table of fertility clinics  

Fertility is tightly regulated in the UK 
A league table showing the performance of fertility clinics in the UK has been published by the regulator. 
The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) published the list following a request under the Freedom of Information (FOI) Act. 

The clinics are rated on several criteria, including risk management, safety and staff competence. 

An HFEA report published in December recorded 140 incidents or near-misses in the year to March 2006. 

Of these, 91 were deemed to have serious consequences for the patient, embryo or safety of staff. 

  When you are looking at the performance of a clinic, it's not so much the problems you find that matter, it's how quickly the clinic addresses the problems 

John Paul Maytum
HFEA


Full list of clinic results  

That report gave clinics a "compliance score" for each category, with the ideal score being 0. 

The newly published details reveal that six clinics scored lower than -15. 

Bottom of the list was London's Reproductive Genetics Institute, which no longer has an HFEA licence. It scored -34. 

The other clinics were: 


The Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre, London: -29
The London Women's Clinic: -22
The Winterbourne Hospital, Dorset: -19
Brentwood Fertility: -17
The Reproductive Medicine Unit at University College Hospital London: -16
According to the December report, the six clinics demonstrated "the systemic problems caused by poor leadership and control". 

Other issues surrounded protocols, procedures in the laboratory, staff competence, qualifications and training. 

According to the FOI list, just five of the 78 clinics listed scored 0. 

They were: 


The Care Fertility Centre, Nottingham
The ISIS Fertility Centre, Colchester
St Mary's Hospital, Manchester
The Christie Hospital NHS Trust, Manchester
The Willow Suite at the Thames Valley Nuffield Hospital.
The score was calculated by assessing whether the issues raised involved breaches of the law (scored -3), breach of the code of practice (scored -2) or whether they were other forms of poor practice (scored -1). 

The HFEA said in December it was not its intention to "name and shame" the clinics. 

John Paul Maytum, a HFEA spokesman, said the figures simply provided a snapshot of services at the time they were compiled. 

He said: "When you are looking at the performance of a clinic, it's not so much the problems you find that matter, it's how quickly the clinic addresses the problems and improves their performance and practice. 

"A lot of these clinics had already addressed the problems by the time the inspection report was looked at by the licence committee." 

Dr Allan Pacey, a senior lecturer in andrology at the University of Sheffield and secretary of the British Fertility Society, said the creation of a national system for logging problems had been very useful, as it gave everybody the chance to learn from other's errors. 

He was concerned that revealing data on individual clinics might dissuade some from being open about their mistakes. 

"It is in the interests of patients that everybody is honest and open and reports their near misses," he said.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its all kicking off in the press just saw this and the eve standard to night is not good

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

For those that haven't read the story : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81093.msg1090734;topicseen#msg1090734

I'd like to add that the HFEA have stated that since the inspection these clinics the bad practices had been put right.

Tony

food for thought

good nite nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

YAY Nelster!  My god that FSH level is bl**dy amazing!!

Have a very safe trip and good luck!

Oh god, the HFEA stuff makes very scary reading, but I read the last HFEA report and it was a bit eye watering as far as ARGC was concerned.  But hey in for a penny in for a pound.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i have to say if jacki is not booted out of |CBB i will never wach it again


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Nico, looks like your wish was granted.... she is very irritating isn't she!  

I like Cleo and Dirk.....


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Nico

DH just got back from a day in London and had a copy of the newspaper 'London Lite' with him. The HFEA story is splashed all over the front page, in true tabloid style: 'Scandal of IVF Clinic Blunders'. ARGC is named.

I am starting to feel this is all a big conspiracy that seems to be leading up to that documentary on the BBC this week. And it doesn't surprise me that the Evening Standard is kicking off -- they're the same publishers as the Daily Mail.

This daily hysteria and sensationalism is really starting to get me down. 

PS Hi DollyDee, nice to meet you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Me too Jaf - had tears yesterday about it and again first thing - don't they know we have enough on our plates?   .It 's all so obviously planned around the HFEA results - shame on them for PRing them in this intense way (esp as all problems are now cleared up)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

I am going to try to get a standard on the way  to work and read it. then hide it from DH, who I am not talking to he went out last night for a meeting with a builder about building our Treatment rooms at the salon and parked in a suspended bay and is now as we speak paying £200  to get the car back, I HATE LONDON and i;m not to keen on my choice of DH this morning,  

I have a new assistant starting today so I may get a day of next week , i may not be around to much to day as will be training front of house so chking Emails eveyr 10 min would not look to profetional now would it.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Look on the bright side it may not be so busy at ARGC more room and more time for us non of the bad press will make me change my mind at all I think you would have to be very narrow minded to belive it all and as Tony said most problems have been sorted now this was all done last year.

nico
XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

too true Nico - I agree - I'm not changing plans either...you brought a smile to my face with your point about not looking professional in front of the new staff  

[fly]
MORNING![/fly]


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Nico - there's a hairdressing question on the Girl/Boy chat thread...


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Good Luck Nell, great blood results!!  Hope you had a smooth journey back here

I have read the HFEA inspection reports before and it was very interesting reading, mostly picky little things like notes being out on the desk and missing pieces of paperwork.  I have not heard of any serious mistakes unlike my old IVf clinic who managed to transfer one patients defrosted embryos into the uterus of a woman who thought she was having a fresh transfer of her own embryos     Worse still it was only discovered when she phoned the next day to see if she had any for the freezer and was told we can't refreeze frozen embryos.  Can't even begin to imagine how that happened....

Nico I think you must stress to your new assistant the importance of maintaining all channels of communication and demonstrate this by regular checking of your emails!!

Jaffa v impressed by your comments, am getting tired of all this argc-bashing.  Bet all the other ivf clinics are loving it but as someone said its unlikely to change the opinion of those who have been treated there, just a shame it will deter those who might benefit from his experience and willingness to try new things.

hello to everyone else

egg
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Chums

Let's see if the furore subsides today. 

Lukey, I'm sorry you've found the story upsetting.  I must confess that, last night, I ended up reading all the threads on these boards relating to Taranissi bashing, then stuff on the BBC website, then the HFEA report for ARGC, and finally that thread where one of our fellow FFers was asking whether she should be going to ARGC (having read that newspaper article), and then another woman saying she'd had her first appointment there that day but was now having doubts ....

Needless to say, a rather startled DH found me sobbing in the office a little later. Hate to sound a wimp, but as you know this is emotive stuff. I haven't even started my treatment yet, but all this scaremongering is getting to me -- as is the thought of being 'judged' by an anonymous viewing public, not to mention old bats in Texas, sticking their oar in on the Daily Mail website 

Anyway, Nico, you will be pleased to hear that after yesterday's magnificent blow-dry (I am cack at controlling my crazy hair), my new hairdo is still in place, and I can show it off to my friend at lunchtime. By the way, don't blame you for being cheesed off with DH.  indeed.

Egg -- I agree. Me and DH looked closely at the HFEA report and it's mostly about 'compliance' ie admin and paperwork issues. Oh yeah, and it also mentions very positive patient feedback and excellent statistics ... but frankly it's buried in a load of management-related guff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Jaf - just done HUGE     amounts of ironing    and have had plenty of time to think...
I like to do lists as some of you know, so here goes..
1) HFEA hate Mr T hence all the noise - do we care?
2) Mr T has best stats in country - v impt when needing a small bundle
3) HFEA report focusses on admin issues not serious ones - impt to clear up indeed but I'm fine for anyone to see my info (esp if lots of follies!) - does this affect baby-making? NO!
4) Do they give the most logoical Tx at ARGC (not one-size fits all)? YES - impt for me (and me and me and me..)
5) No brainer 
Was sad yesterday and am sure will be MAD on Monday but due to old job am used to crisis mngt so it all washes over me after a while.. 

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Been to ARGC this morning for my final scan with them.  It was a bit disappointing as we couldn't get a pic with dildocam due to the position of my uterus - retrovert - and he didn't want to poke too hard.  Had a go abdominally, and just about managed to see the movement of the hb, so all is well, which is the main thing.  Couldn't see anything else though, so no waying arms or anything.  Ho hum.

Also pleased to report saw the Nellster and dh there, so they made it safely.  She was just going up for a scan and I was just paying, so didn't get much chance to chat, but its good to know she got here safely, even if very knackered.

Nell - thought you were looking very well, and not at all like someone who'd had 3 hrs sleep.  You must be in tip top health, excellent news for tx!!!

SO twelfth Night was great, although all male cast, very gay.  Lots of sexual innuendo, and also people vomiting on stage (fortunately not me!), but definitely a good night out.

ARGC bashing   , just not listening!  Don't care, nothing will change my view!

Well, to celebrate our last official visit to ARGC we went to LPQ for boiled eggs - aww.  (will be back with sharps bin though) and then nearly got blown away walking up Oxford Street.  Its vvvvvvvvvvvvv windy out there.

Sency xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just sent new assistant of for lunch god its hard work being on best behavuru

so glad nel is  all in one bit and in for her scan how exiting 

better go got silly rep in salin thin anf far to much make up 

nicoo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hohum news from the wild and windy world that is me and dh. Not great scan. My AF kind of packed up and went and when he scanned he could see full lining and a big cyst. He said that my results showed that my body has decided to delay doing the normal and getting rid of the follicle that released this months egg. My E2 is in a different measurement and when you x3.5 it comes out over 200 which explains why my FSH was so good! DAMN. I am not in the right part of my cycle yet...grrrr 

I had bloods today for my E2. If that is coming down, my FSH should go up- noooooo- and then I should be ok if only I get AF. They did say that if bloods ok then they would drain the cyst and let me think about going ahead this cycle as I travelled so far. I want to cry at the moment but since we got back I am cramping and heavy spotting...so maybe this is ok. WOn't know for a day or two. 

Sency- thanks, you both looked great and we looked like poo. I hardly ever wear my glasses. You were right though the wind is amazing today. My poor heed was cold...so wore cheesy unfashionable wooly hat.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh bugger Nell, why can't things ever be straightforward?  Lets hope AF comes good and proper this afternoon, and your fsh has got a good bit of room there to go up and still be great.

Where are you now?

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Back near Guildford at DH room. He forgot the lead for the router to connect up my laptop and we have yet to unpack the car. It is blowing a hurricane and we are both grumpy and tired. I am jumping up and down and encouraging cyst popping thoughts! Bring on the flow


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nell i'm so sorry it's not straightforward. Sending you cyst-bursting and AF inducing   . 

back from having my 18 vials taken, including delivering and collecting dog from dogsitter that's a round trip of 5 hours, and that's with no delay at all at argc or bloods place. Def need to sort accomm for tx.

someone please tell me that we don't have our egg transfers done in a row with a curtain between us...  

re all the argc hoo ha, so long as it's not clinical/medical stuff i couldn't give a monkeys. From the last hfea report most were admin-related ones. The only ones that gave me concern were the lack of low-temp alarm on the freezers (def won't affect me personally  ) and not all the staff being hfea-registered. Wonder if these have been amended, i'm guessing so?

I just need to track down what those -29 points were for - assuming it was all similar stuff to the previous report, then i'm def sticking to plans. It would take something fairly major to make me shift (but story in today's metro was going on about eggs found on the floor and dropped embryos - they didn't specify which clinic, and i've assumed it's the one that's just been struck off the hfea reg - but will do a spot of research and make sure. Surely don't want anyone juggling with my hard-produced eggs  )

knackered from commute and a day's work to catch up on

lots of love xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sue what time were you there? I was there having my E2 around 11-1130 ish. DH was wearing a rather fetching purple pink goretex!!  We went round the corner to a little wrap place and I had minted lamb toasted wrap and a decaff latte. Very nice too it was. Managed to drip sauce down the front of my cream cardi though


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

darn i assumed you'd be long gone so didn't look around. I was there around 11. You def weren't in waiting room as the only couple there had a kid with them. But we might have passed each other in the office? I was looking like a right scruffy herbert - tall with brown coat with hood, (very) messy blondeish longish hair (couldn't be arsed this morning). 

I was stressing about getting back for darn dog (not a child substitute at all, no ) so couldn't sample the delights of LPQ. Damn the lamb wrap sounds good.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ah well, I was the short stumpy person in brown with a pale blue waterproof glasses and short hair looking like I'd been up all night  There was a woman there with a child, and I got the chap on the left who took blood without me feeling a thing. I thanked him, no pain, now that is rare!! 
Wrap was yum, shame you had to leg it though but dogs wait for no man/woman!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nell - you know we might have crossed paths. Was yr man sitting in the middle of the row of chairs? I got the man on the left too, not a single bit of pain with 18 vials. I came in a stood like a lemon in the doorway for a while not being sure what i was supposed to do... Any more movement on the AF front?


re argc hoo ha 
(i'm sure everyone else has already worked this out but just in case - as it's put my mind at rest)
apparently these -29 points ARE related to the concerns raised in the latest hfea reports (i wasn't clear about that). So (for me anyway) not an enormous cause for concern. (Assuming the non-hfea-registered members of staff aren't all resting actors or something  )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

in the blood place yes, he had my daysack and was wearing a blue fleece. dark blonde hair and a bit unshaven. Bit of a 2nd chin but don't tell him I said that. And of course that dayglo raincoat is a giveaway!!

On the TMI front- there is red/brown at every wipe!! Cramps on and off. DH has taken to picking me up and jiggling me up and down. Personally I think he is just perving as he gets a thrill as he lets me down 

Off to get some food shopping and get a router box so I can get internet as well as dh or we be fighting all evening. Then I think early night. No news yet about my blood test....but did forget my mobile which was dumb so gave them dh number.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

pmsl at DH getting this thrills... very very funny.

how odd you know i think we must have been there together. Tho i'm surprised i can't remember the dayglo raincoat. Was feeling a bit phased by the communal bloodletting (gawd knows why given the goings on of the last year  )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes it freaked me out at first. just sit there and watch them get on with it. I could hardly get on the chair it was so slippy!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hOPE af COMES SOON NELL go and have a hot bath and large gin

new girl ok bit worryed when she asked me what date valentines was but I can get over that for a day off here and there next week . she looks goos and is not from Austrailia and about to leave me for a visa.

love you all 

nico

have amost forgiven DH for spending £200 and the car clamp club


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh heck. Just got the call to say I need to be in the clinic for 0700hr and have no food or drink after midnight tonight. Mr T wants the cyst drained. Darned trains don't run early enough so we are going to have to head into London tonight and try and find a bed for the night. Late rooms here I come!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - congrats on the new girl. you are a good good woman to forgive DH so quickly (i would have been sulking for days  )

nell - good luck with the room hunt and the cyst op - i had one drained before 1st ivf and it was fine, no pain or anything during or after. you must both be knackered you poor loves

what am i watching on telly tonight girls? (can't even decide anything like that at the mo). eating breaded plaice (home breaded no less), mash, peas and egg sauce (odd i know, my great aunt used to do it for me when i was a tiddler, real comfort food)

home made chicken dhansak last night (just so you don't think i'm too boring)


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nell - can't believe i just posted loads about food when you've just been told you cant eat tonight - miss insensitivity me. Sorry! x

hmmm - just re-read your post - not feeling so bad as you've got til midnight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Now that we've sorted the "who was sitting where in the blood place stuff" - HOW ARE YOU ALL!?    .

Nelst - good luck with cyst draining thingy - hope it means you can start as AF on the way - hooorah!  

Sue - glad yo uare still with us after the 98 vials   . Re: the HFEA stuff - also read it might be due to the fact that he put back 3 in a few under 40s for special reasons and the HFEA say NO to that (good on Mr T I say for doing what the Px wanted/needed)

Nico - good to give the assistants long lunchhours so we can all chat for hours   

Egg - HELLO - we miss you....come back

Jaf - hope you feel Ok now and not to sad    

Senc - good about the scan and seeing Nelst - pity about not seeing the bab wave at you - love the sound of gay 12th night... 

Well just spent 1 hour    mending a tap and the rest of the day sorting dead great aunt's clothes for the charity shop - she was a fashion queen so some old ladies are gong to be v happy. She has also left me some money (so kind I almost burst into tears when my Mum told me) - guess what we're using that towards!

Ho hum - must go and do dinner - roasted veggies I think with garlic and thyme....

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Got a room now for tonight near Knightsbridge...phew! Looks nice. Will let you know how it is and report back


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yummy gu pudding for 2 am about to eat it with gorgeous and very patient dh


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

sency - meant to say congrats on scan too (brain all over the place - blame loss of blood ) Must be weird to be signed off from argc - but in the best way possible eh? xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just wanted to comment re the HFEA report.  Don't think this brought up anything we didn't already know about the ARGC.  I think we all understand the good side but also the poor side of the ARGC and have made an informed choice to be a patient nonetheless.  My personal opinion is simply that the ARGC are struggling to cater for the vast number of patients to deal with - they don't have enough staff or the facilities for these "near-misses" not to occur.  But we've all chosen to put up with this haven't we because we think it is worth it to get their innovative treatment.

Sam


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey (you did make me laugh about the who's sitting where thing - you mean it wasn't fascinating reading??! ) - you are right about the 3 embies for under 40s business, that was probably 28 of the 29 points...

sam - you've hit the nail on the head i think. 

jaffa -  hope you're feeling better about it all. I do know what you mean tho - i logged on this morning before going to get train to argc and it made me want to sit and weep. I feel so desperately that this last go has to be at the right place and can't bear to make the wrong decision.

But it all feels fine for me now - am oddly quite looking forward to the monday 'expose' - can't imagine there will be anything there to shock us (famous last words).

nell - enjoy that gu

off to feed face before bb

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Nell, hope all goes well with your cyst draining tomorrow.  I really wish I'd logged on earlier because you could have stayed with me... DH is away skiing until Saturday so I'm home alone tonight.  But glad you found somewhere ok.  Gu pudding.... I'm v. jealous... 

Lukey, hark at you Mrs DIY!  I wouldn't know how to begin to mend a tap... infact I would probably make it worse!  

Nico, glad your new girl seems to be working out ok.  

Well, that is work done for me for the week.  Am going to Borough Market with my brother tomorrow, babysitting for my friend tomorrow night, then DH is home on Saturday.  I've really missed him, but having missed having to cook everynight!  

Hope you're well and love to you all.

Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Dol - my halo is shining from plumber apprenticeship (there were instructions that even a blind parrot could follow - still took me an hour   ). Good luck with baby-sitting - we will have to meet up when I am next in town...

xx

Good Luck Nelst!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Lukey, am still very impressed!!  I bet my DH couldn't follow the instructions ... He's a right Terry F*ckwit when it comes to DIY!  Would love to meet up when you're next in town so give me a shout (I don't work Mondays and Fridays).  

I've never baby sat before... hope it goes ok... I'm hoping he'll just sleep!

Dollx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Just lost a bloody long post, really miffed off!! So in short

Sorry for the absence, Nell, hope all goes well tomorrow, Lukey, girl guide, Hope DH knows how lucky he is, Nico, you deserve that loan, fab news for a very caring woman - have you tried natural hair dyes from health food shops? And when weighing veg, do you weigh them before chopping off tops and tails? She - hope your not too busy, Sue - bl.ody hell hope your not feeling faint after all that blood, Dolly - good on your chat with your mate, hope this rekindles your friendship (well it has if your babysitting).  Sencybil, congratulations, don't leave us will you. Is that your real name, Sency?  Jeanette, what great news, very envious, hope we all get your luck.  Lilly, sounds like your going to be one of those lucky mums with just a little football out front, I put on nearly 5 stone, eat for England so I did!  Hi to all the newbies.  

Will catch up again tomorrow, bloody hell it was only half 9 last time I looked, told you my lost post was long!!!!!!!!

Sam xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning my lovelies

Hope that you are all well.
Nell, good luck with the cyst drainage today! I hope you got a good night's sleep and aren't too tired after all that driving in the wind and rain.

Sency, congrats on your last ARGC scan. You've come a long way baby. By the way, I caught that ER episode on Monday and was perplexed at the cesearean. Very different to others I've seen on TV.... Hope you'll stick around on the thread.

Congratulations Jeanette. Thrilled for you and your DH.

Hello and belated welcome Jaffa.

Sam no more bonfires in the ladygarden area I hope  Are you all detoxed now? I tend to type long posts in word first then cut and paste as I've lost the odd long post too 

New career for you Lukey - I hear there's good money in plumbing  How're those holibags plans getting on? Your lovely great aunt - awww.

Sue love your bloodletting terminology   Well done on getting it done. Poor ol moi had to have it done twice in two weeks due to plane not being able to land in Chicago on time 

Dolly I envy your 4 day weekend.... Enjoy Borough market. Hope you're going nice and early to avoid the crowds. Saw Billy Piper when I went with a friend once - his eyes were on stalks 

Yaay to the new girl Nico. Hope she works out and you can have more time off. Sounds like finances are coming together too which is fantastic.

 Lilly, Egg, ktc, Molly, MelMac and anyone I've inadvertently forgotten.

Woke DH to stop snoring and now he's coughing away so can't even get a good night's kip  . He is so in my *BAD* books. Flo came to town last night so am ARGC bound this am for some 1st day bloodletting  Hope there aren't long queues at the blood place.....

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

GOODMORNING

she have been missing you good luck, are you monertering or going strait in to short protocol?? sorry i should know but i get so lost with where we all are green good luck today any way hope you dont wait to long you may see nell.

goodluck to nelly to will you have to have to have a general.  

igot the standard on my way to work yesterday very unfair to have photo of mr t and pick him out if i were him i would be answering back with the money he has i would . 

i could not sleep even though i have 2 days to go at work and am very tierd.

going to see the fonz in panto at wimbledon on sunday "be hind you" AND ALL THAT

off with cupper back to bed to wake the car clamp club man as he has kept me awake snoring ill wake him up early.  

lukey i have my plumber comming this morning to price for our nre bathroom shall i cancel and you could do it


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

what time do you want me?!   

She - you don't have to get to ARGC for 5am - what time did you get up??!!!   
Sam - you mad woman on the peeled veg thing  
Nelst - good luck hun!  

everyone else - be back later : off out this am...

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

ooo - there is a short post from ARGC (via Tony) thanking us all for our support (Girl/Boy Chat  - General area - Panorama)   (.....we love you Mr T!)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Plumbers here sorry lukey i would rather give you the money for the jon tee hee


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning everyone 

Nico please answer my questions to you.  or , which one?

Sam xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Techies please help, my printer has decided to print really slow, like one page in 2 mins whyyyyyyyyyyyy?

Sam x


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Morning!

Sam, sorry can't help with the printer question...

She, good luck with your bloods this morning.

I've just been ignoring everything that's in the press at the moment.  I still think that with my history, the ARGC is the best place for us whatever.....  But I am in 2 minds over whether to watch Panorama on Monday or not....

love to all

Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey - have been up since 3 bl**dy 30 thanks to DH's racket - extra shot skinny latte to get me thru' the morning... Got to ARGC at 7:00am and waited for 45 mins before I was given the yellow slip.

Aww Nico  Loooooooong protocol for me - dunno why. If levels are all fine then it'll be sniffing from day 21 in 3 weeks time.

Thanks Dolly - apart from the usual trauma of not finding a vein it al went fine. I'm with you on ignoring the rubbish press - blinkin fools

Sam, is your usb cable attached to your pc (or mac) and printer properly? If so, I'd reboot both PC and printer.

C u all later.
*
xx*


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nell - hope you're feeling better when you read this, and all done and dusted and waiting to start.

She - good luck with the bloods - hope this means your starting tx?

Sam - done that a few times wth lost posts, it's a right pain isnt it?

Hi and love to everyone else

i've got mad work morning then heading back to london for family weekend (god help me - long story  ). Have really over-fried my brain with all this IF stuff in the last few days and am going to try to do relaxed and calm for a few days (hmmm...  )

lots of love to you all Sue xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

RE vege  all I know is if making carrot cake you take the weight before you top and tail them 

was that the question? ? |? ? ? 

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Babysitting is off... the little guy has a bit of a bug so they're not going out....


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello

Hey, it's the new year, and things are really starting to happen on this thread!

Sency: glad all was well at your scan, though sorry you didn't get a pic for a keepsake. It must be such a joy to know all is well with the little one ... 

Nico: new year, new assistant -- hope she works out. It must be frustrating when staff turn over a lot. From a customer point of view, I get fed up when I've become loyal to a stylist and then they move on. By the way, love the sound of the Fonz in panto!   

Nell: congrats on your epic journey, but sorry to hear about yesterday's complications. Trust AF will do the right thing (and fast), and the your cyst draining passes off smoothly and quickly. Good luck   

Sue: 18 vials sounds pretty grim. How long did it take to suck that lot out?  

Lukey: sorry to hear about your great aunt, but also happy to hear that she has left a little legacy ... how kind, and what a *nice* way to remember her

She: nice to meet you. Day 1 -- hoorah! Right behind you for what follows! Re: sighting of Bille Piper -- saw a pic of her on the cover of a mag yesterday, and she had the wierdest, yellow colour hair. Just odd! By the way, I too am the incredible veinless woman. It's gonna be a right rumpus when I got for the Chicago bloods ...

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  had a nother fluffy bunny shampoo rep in AL morning

had fight with DH about money I find it all so stress full he keeps sticking up for his mum  MIL has now said if my mum gives us £2.500 the she will as well witch is all very nice but my parents may not have that much ready cash to give us and i find it so hard too talk to my mum about money and feel a bit bullied by the whole thing, and what is I don't get pregnant I feel i will never get another chance after all the fuss that is being made about this treatment.
I just want to stick it on a credit card and pay it off my self.

Plumber been so will have a prper bathroom soon it has been 9 month in the making good job we have a nother one but this will be on the same floor as our bedroom.  So then i can try to rent out the top floor to any nice ARGC couple having treatment and travel long distance

niccooo


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Nico - oh money probs are always the worst - you have to do what you and DH see fit...but as I said, don't be proud - this is a baby remember   ......not another new bathroom                     . donlt give the bunnies so much tiem - 10 mins is what their training will have prepared them for


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks lukey X X x x x x x the bathroom is a must and i know you are a good plumber but ours is wonderfull and we dont have to pay him up fromt he will let us pay in a few months time he knows we have just started the business ect he has not charged us for half our plumbing in the new shop. but it has to be done .

How do you know so much about shampoo reps is there something your not telling us


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

you all know everything there is to know (well most of it  )

1) I am NOT a good plumber
2) I ama good shopper
3) I know nothing about shampoo reps but have trained thousands of reps before in other areas for cold calling - all the same Im sure

what a kind plumber    (is he a dish?)


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Poor Nico. That business with the money sounds a bit unpleasant. I am very stubborn and a little hot-headed, and I reckon that rather than have to negotiate something between both mothers I'd probably yell at everyone to stuff off, refuse to take anything off anyone, and then insist on sticking it all on a card ....... and spend the rest of my life struggling to pay it off. Therefore, I am a bad example to follow, and I think Lukey's got a point -- you can't be too proud. 

Oh yes, Lukey, so is it you who trains people to pester me to buy double glazing/  take out new financial products/ install a conservatory every Saturday morning, or when I've just settled down to 'Location, Location, Location' ??


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm Nico, how come you managed to find the only good plumber in the world, all the ones I've dealt with are scumbags!!

Lukey, could you do a bit of electrics too, we have a few wee odd jobs needing doing?

Nell - hope all is well and you are cyst free  You're really having to dance around aren't you?

Dolly - I'd be elated if I was babysitting and it was called off!  Do something nice for yourself, even though you will be lonely until DH gets home.

Jaf - glad you are set to go.

She - I'm not going anywhere!  Lock dh out of bedroom tonight and get yourself a good night's kip.  Or are you married to HeHulk who will batter door down?

Just got a bunch of Christmas cards delivered to my desk (and I was feeling so unloved).  Must be a new record for out postroom!

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sency Christmas cards    ,

Yippy DH left salon for the afternoon i can play on internet all afternoon planning Daniel's wedding to his boyfriend, DH and I are the best man and lady  he is my best stylist ever . and i get to where my wedding dress again ( if it still fits ) its going to be a bit billy bonkers lots of pink .

also looking for summer holiday looking at going to a tennis resort in spain I hate tennis but ill be pregnant so i can sit and wach by the pool JJ will love it , DH wants to go back to france Bug**er that i said it rained for most of the time last year .  

better get surfing and make the most of my afternoon DH free

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just had chat to my mum about the money she is still cross with MIL for controlling DH and I over money so she said tell them I will give you the £2500 and shut them up and then she will try to give me as much as possible so that £5000 + 2500+2500 so that should cover it ARGC here I come , 

what is every one doing over the weekend? ? /

happy hour in the salon have large glass of wine in hand I just cant say so some days      

nic hickup oo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yo it's Fa fa fa Friday and the weekend starts now now now. Yippeeee yaaaaaaaaaaaaay

Hope the cyst drain went well today Nell - I looked out for you as I spotted a bloke in a baby blue top carrying a purple waterproof thingy and a lady with short brown hair and glasses. But I think you're blonde.

Nico's a girl who can't say no. Good news on the dosh. So when will you be starting tx?

Nice to meet you to meet you nice Jaffa. When are you planning to have the chicago bloods done? You'll be fine, just clench hard and nice deep breaths 

How's the plumbing/shopping going Lukey? Wore new netaporter sales top today - it's a deep peachy pink colour and has really cheered me up today 

Well bloods were good today so the sniffing will commence in 3 weeks (deep joy).. FSH is now 8 - why has it jumped from 7. whatever? Oh well - should moan I s'pose.

Hugs to everyone - I'd better drag myself home - is that the time? 

Oh Sency, She-Hulk is actually stronger than the Hulk   DH is atoning with fish and chips and a nice bottle of Sancerre (I'll only have 1 wee glass)

Laters

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Sency : Xmas Cards     and He Hulk    

Jaf - I am nothing to do with those types who bother you  ! I should have said "invloved in training" as am not a trainer but was Senior Mngr in Mktg in another much more academic field!   

Nico - happy slurping - when are you giving up?    Great about your mum (not MIL)

She - glad bloods Ok  

Nelst - fill us in soon with all the news  

Dol - so quiet night in then?  

Mol - where are you? Hope you are OK?  

Sue's pretending to work again    

Well, sent an email to ARGC today (2 shoes stylee   )  to tell them I am supporting them all the way (they sent one back saying thnx etc...)...will have small glass of red I think. Have just made Chilli for later. DH bit moody still but still worth having him as husband  

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She 3 weeks how fab I will hope to start in feb af due end of month so short protocol for me spring lambs for us all .  Nel is not blond thats me she has got short hair so it was her you saw i'm sure  what a shame .

I'm off home now  got to be in at 8am tomorrow yukkkkky for poor me but am going to take few hours off and leave new girl in charge test her out on how many phone calls i get in an hour, meeting BEST girl friend for lunch and a little shopett 

as DH spent £200 at the car clamp club this week do i get that much to spend do you think     

pip pip tally ho


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHE_ that was ME and DH!!! Bum. We could have had a chat! Brown hair....and grey!!

Cyst smaller on scan. AF here and then some when he poked my hooha with the johnny covered dildocam. Had it drained under IV sedation so just felt out of it and bit weak and pathetic all day. Had to go to Debenhams cafe for a magic blueberry muffin.

Bloods back and ok, so start jabbing tonight on gonalf Just need to know how much. Saw Mr T this am and he was lovely, as was the gassing man who made me laugh lots.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

((((((( NELlster has started)))))))


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Af is kicking my butt bigtime.   AND of course no internal protection allowed. How nice 
Nico- defo you get 200 to make up for dh expenditure. 
Doll- thanks for the offer, as it turns out the hotel were lovely. Well, once we found it. Forgot the road name so wandered around before stopping a cabby, who looked blankly. DH phoned enquiries and got road name and same cabby gave us a lift there without charge. how lovely was that....made my night.

As the op thing took longer than we thought to get in and out DH had to ring hotel to tell them we not back for the room breakfast. they said no worry, they would do it when we back and get it ready in 10 mins. There was lovely choccies with the tea/coffee brought to room and nice smellies in the bathroom that are now my travelling smellies! Will defo use them again.....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Right- well we're off with 450 in my belly! Needle did not want to go in my lardy gut but I made it!
Blustery old night here. Cannot believe I trogged around the shops and bought nothing. We did however spend about 30 mins wandering the food floor of harvey nics with dh salivating at the pie counter...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nelly
are you  staying in london now nell if my bathroom was done you could have my top floor for over half what you pay in hotel.

when are you back in argc  you could come get your roots done at salon half price , or we could have supper next week.
nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

nico= Thanks for the offer of accom...bathroom work also needed in the hotel room- sink was cracked but they did apologise. Foody night sounds good-defo have to catch up. Hair needs a good chop that is for sure and am toying with idea of new/different colour. Grey/brown is dull!

From what they said today I am in London every day for morning bloods. Roundabout day 6 they will scan and it could then go up to twice a day. Apparently they will let me know before 1pm if I need more bloods so will have to hang around till then each day once I get past scan day.

Only drama is if they need me in earlier than I can get train from here. DH room also not allowing us to connect both computer using router. Very annoying.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Drat, I thought it was you but the one of the chicks called you another name starting with D I think so I just stayed put (I was in the blue coat by the door looking rather sullen and reading mags). Congrats on starting tx - you're the first on this thread to start this year! No internal protection? Is that due to the cyst?

Lukey - yeah I know your ploy - just trying to get a discount on your next tx   On a serious note, what a lovely idea - might do the same.

TTFN
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHE-WHat a bummer....must develop a secret signal for the girlies on this thread so we know who is IN there.  Nell is my nickname....my dad still calls me it in preference to my RL name....which does indeed beging with a D and ends with an amusing sounding surname! Which door. the waiting room or the main front door? 
As far as I know. No internal protection due to the fact they have poke around surgically up there. Dries out the *ahem* area too much and can cause more trauma..


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Waiting room door


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

rats, cannot remember who was sat where...oh well, you know what I look like now. I will have to endure the suspense a little longer! How did you know jaffa was jaffa??


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I've only met Jaffa on the forum Nell 
Ooooh, DH finally back with fish and chips.

Laters

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh- must have misread a post somewhere- can I blame the IV sedation. Which I remember going in vividly. I was laughing as I was getting undressed for the op....luckily I knew all about the changing room cupboard...and the closeness of the recovery trollies. 

Also I missed the debate most likely about buying drugs from clinic or trekking around.Sounds like I will be on gonalf, then merional?sp and dexamethason. Not sure what else.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell  Will DH be around in london next week or will you be on your lonesome.??  not sure if you have my mob No but with my new girl i should get some free time to come and pass the time away with you  .

dh and jj had fish ans chips but did not get me any  Bad move i am starving so enjoy yours she>

nicoo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico= odd days dh will come with me but also days I will be on my tod too. He wants a lie in and to get things done when I am not around. He is meant to be back at work the end of this month too.   Too much of a good thing I reckon 
Listening to take that new album= addicted to it. Got new all singing dancing noise cancelling speakers, so cannot hear dh computer with noisy warkill sounds coming from it.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening everyone

Nell, wow what great news that you've started, sounds like your on the same drugs and protocol that I was on, is it any easier injecting you being a nurse. Remind me who/where your staying?

She - Thank you, thank you, thank you, yep it was the cable, just said to my dp that if I have a question I can just post it and get the answer on FF. Hope your chips went down well!

Nico, another one who answered my question, thank you.  What about natural hair dye then? Congratulations in finally sorting the money out, at last you can start making your plans to have that little bundle.  NIco I tried Kinesology, really weird, the person asks your body questions by tapping it and apparently your body answers back.. She asked my body if I was going to have a baby and it answered yes!!!! Not sure if this is all part of kinesology or another thing she was doing.  A few people at work went and she virtually told us all the same thing, cut out wheat, diary and sugar, they are big on believing Candida causes alot of problems.

Lukey, your a tease, we have nearly got out what you have trained as but not quite, a declaration please!

Jaffa you need to get that number BT give out, providing you are ex-dir you ring up and request that your name is taken off the list they sell to private companies.  When you ask to be ex-dir it basically means that, just not in the directory.  Sorry your probably aware of this.

Sue, hope your not working to heard,  Forgot to say Beer is beautiful, went there last summer, my little boy got a train drivers hat from the mini railway there, we got it as a little joke, engine driver and all that and then he wouldn't take it off his head all summer, he still wears it now actually but puts the peak at the side of his head (how Benny Hill use to wear his)!

Dolly, hope you have something to fill your evening.

Hi to Sency and Lilly and anyone else I have missed.

Had a very weird experience with  a few days ago.  I go because I read its suppose to be good for fertility/IVF etc but in the past have had no real responce from it. The woman advised that by now (3 goes) my pulses should be different, she believed my body may have had a trauma.  She put all the needles in and advised that I should have a sensation.  Well I couldn't believe it, I had this pressure going up from my toes to my head, it felt like someone was like holding me down. my arms and legs seemed to be tied to the bed, it was truly amazing, I am a firm believer of this now!!!


Have a great weekend.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam, am staying where dh works and lives. It is an hour by train into waterloo for us...which reminds me I must look at season ticket thingy for future trips.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Chips were lovely thanks - wolfed them down at record speed    Glad your printer's back to normal Sam - those pesky cables eh!

Nico, why didn't your boys get you any fisn n chips?

Glad you got the needle in Nell.  It was a nice thin one right?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHe-Chips, YUM. Cannot remember last time I had chips. Were they in authentic newspaper?

My legs are aching, I feel like I had walked miles yesterday and today, all a route march pace. My poor leggies are stiff. 
TMI- Never realised at the time but they must have shoved something up my nether regions this morning- and I don't mean hooha- whatever it was has set off my IBS, must remember to ask tomorrow. Will have to go get more drugs...


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Nell that would of been the really powerful pain killer, well I hope it was anyway, lets hope thats not the reason why ARGC is on the tele on Mon!

Sam x

P.S. Can't work out your birth name!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

My bum on tv, no way... 

My first name is rather normal. My surname is not!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes it is - that's why I was sure it wasn't you.    Bloody hell, they shoved something up your back door?  Your poor legs - nice lie in for you tomorrow and brekkie in bed.
Chips were not in newspaper but yummy nevertheless - really succulent cod too.

Bed time y'all.

Night night and sweet dreams.  20 days till sniffing for me - I'll have to download a ticky tick ticker


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

she- boys did not get me fish and chips as i was at work till 7 and they ate at 6 and thought they would be cold , I also walk past the chip shop on way home so i could have got my own , wish i had done now as did not have any supper and now am awake at 5am starving, off to have some tea and toast, 

Panorama  add on telly is really beginning to bug me  as its putting big doubts in DH head he said last night why don't we take our money off to the lister , so I told him its not our money  it is being given to me and I will NOT change my mind, and if he can prove to me any one in the production of panorama has ever had to go through a failed IVF the i will re think, co i don't think that they will understand unless you have been where we all are.

Hair colour ... if you are trying to cover grey hair then a natural hair dye will not do it very well and will not last more than a few washes , vegetable colour or semi perminant is better, you would have to bath in the stuff for years for it to ever affect you or an unborn baby it is only on your scalp for a very short time , Highlights low lights the colour will not even touch your scalp or the colour would run and look terrable so highlights are fine to have during TX and pregnancy my DH is a Tricolagist and is half way through a degree on the study of hair and scalp, and has been colouring hair for 20 years. any more question and i will ask him.

right off for my tea.

love Nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Morning!

Sam, I was amazed at the feelings I had running up and down my body when I had acunpuncture.  I thought it was a load of nonsennse until then!

Nell, glad to hear that things have started for you.  Good luck with everything.

DH came home last night instead of today, so sat in and watched a movie (Saw - it was pretty scarey!).    Have got to go to the supermarket to do the shopping...  so see you later!

Love
Dolly


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

MORNING!

Dol - why did DH come home early - no snow? (or did he fall out with his mates?!!!  ) - nice to have him home though...

She - can't believe you missed Nelst (we know her real 1st name - heehee)

Nico - even at 9am fish and chips sounds GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD - hope you did eat in the end?

Nelst - way to go! So exciting and glad someone on here is OFF - fingers tightly crossed

Sam - I did let on to what I did (Marketing), just not in what area  ...how's the sea today?

Sue/Mol - WHERE ARE YOU?

Getting panicky about moving to TINY space and what to take....hey ho - will try to chill...out tonight in Chelsea (I am so posh) for last drinks for aggeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss so will enjoy...

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

what r u ranting for


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Lukey, Morning!  My brother and his flat mate came back on Wednesday, DH had offsite meetings in the resort on Thursday and Friday (very convenient!) and just about everyone left last night.. so he decided to too.

Nico, v. early for a rant....

Nell's real first name is the same as mine.

As you can see I still haven't gone shopping... really can't be bothered!!!  But it's like Mother Hubbard's cupboard out there so MUST go.. and soon before it gets too busy.

talk later

Dollyx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
Nell is off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No lie ins for her, its bloods, bloods bloods.

Def get that season ticket Nell.  Merional is hard to get anywhere else apart from ARGC.  Other than that, you can get the drugs elsewhere provided you are willing to trek about.  Look on the cheap drugs thread and get the number for Rigcharm in Shadwell.  You can always give them a call and se if they have what you need in stock, and if not get it from ARGC.  Ali the pharmacist is lovely and really helpful, and although Shadwell is a bit of a trek, ALi's is right next to station so not much walking.

Oh no, now I want chips for breakfast!!!

Oh, and yeah the surprisie up the back door!   , although sorry about the IBS

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry here is my rant   New girl called in sick bang  bang bang  no lunch with best friend no shoppett just another day in the bl***y salon with no help DH got JJ and some other boy over to play for the day so he cant cover for me 

I just want Fresh air and some time to my self.  I sat at my desk and cryed this morning at 8am i just am so so so exusted .

so I am going to shop on the internet and have sushi delivered for my lunch and try to enjoy my day .

hope you are all well 

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Good plan Nico - new girl sick give her the boot for being useles - cheeky missy
Nelst - the backdoor thing is to stop infection I do believe and yes it does send you running for the nearest loo   
Dol - "meetings in the resort"   now that's my kind of job - what does your DH do if it's not a rude question?

Decided to put hols on hold and go to Argentina at the end of the year (of course will have to cancel due to twin pregnancy   ) - so will save flights and money for big blow out on that...so we are off to Ireland to a spa and to Dublin for shopping (OMG - a perfect break) for 5 days in Mid Feb...could be ideal as if FSH Ok will start tx end of Feb or mid March (FYI - if you have had a hysto, Dr Tim said it's effects last 6 months)...am booking it now - yippee!

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I should book mine now too Luckey I think we are going to be doing it at the same time TX that is  

as for new girl   I have got on the phone to OZ this morning to talk to old assistant who is comming back but not till end of feb  perfect timing for TX ^nod^.

Nel How did any one put something up your botton with out you knowing about it    good luck this morning we will be waiting for your up dates

still cross with being at work all day  grump grump nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Nico - was meaning I am booking the spa thingy today - had hysto in Nov.....have you had your gorgeous bagle yet?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

No trying to give the bagles up as some one told me a bagle was the same as eating 7 slises of bread in one go , and i have had one every day this year . and feeling a bit porky ,

so lots of water and sushi for me today , and DH is rosting a chick for supper, I hope all he has to do is put it in the oven I have stuffed it and basted it befor work this morning.

Coffee for me now and I am going to read the paper cos I CAN its my shop and i will do what i want  

Nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

You should bribe your old assistant to return a bit earlier and give new cheeky girl the boot Nico.  Shame you have to go in but it sounds like you're planning to make the best of it with sushi lunch    

I know Nell's real name too, just trying to remember her surname now.  Hope your legs aren't hurting today.  

Nice to have DH back Dolly - how was the snow?  Am wondering if I can get a cheeky long weekend in somewhere before tx starts in earnest.

So will you be in Ireland for Valentine's day Lukey?  Nice to be booking somewhere to go.  DH was said to me this morning that we deserve a very nice 2 week break.  No idea of when we can actually get away now.

What are you up to today Sency? 

That reminds me - must book hysto on Monday.  What can I expect?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

she- dont expect a phone call back til wednesday    I must book mine but I am going to wait for next AF so i get the date right I was due to have one this monday but had to cancell due to MIL GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and silly new assistant , Nat can not come back sooner as she is waiting for visa.....

off to look at hoovers on line not the sort of shopping i was thinking about today


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

She - not sure when they do it for LP - think it's day 5 or something....Ooo you must get your hols sorted - can't you go now before stimming etc? Am v disappointed about npo sun this side of Easter but it is for the best if we are to use the miles properly...will be there day after Val Day as easier for DH (now in good books again)  
Nico - forget the hoover shopping get some nice boots!  


xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thought it was 10 days before stimms begin  
One of last year's birthday pressies was one night stay and dinner off menu classique at Le Manoir aux Quat' Saisons so will book that for this month just to take the edge off things.  DH now saying perhaps a quick trip to Marrakech end of Jan.  Don't think we have time though.

Glad your DH is behaving Lukey.  Is he on he golf course this morning?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

course he's on the course   

Marrakech sounds great...as does Le Manoir - one of my friends went for Bday lunch recently and said it was FAB. RE: HLM - 10 days before AF for the SP - not sure if same for LP  ...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Could my day get any worst ......... sushi place closed for january, now i dont know what to have for lunch and it all i can think about..............

2007 is not turning out to be my year at all


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

PMA pleeez Nico
What about the pasta you had last week for lunch?

Will find out about hysto on Monday Lukes.

Showertime for me

c u all later


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone.

On LP, I had my HLM on day 7 of AF, then started stimming straight away.

Nell, glad that the op went well.  They generally shove a painkilling pessary up the back door, so that's probably what it was.  

Re: Merional, Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy can get it.  I spoke to him about it and although he couldn't get it in time for my cycle, when I went in before xmas for a Clexane prescription he told me that he had got a licence to sell it.  If you can get ARGC to give you a prescription for a couple of days worth he will post it out to you for next day.  The price is much better too.

Nico, it's your body, go with who you trust.  If that's ARGC, then go for it.  Glad the money thing has sorted itself out.  Enjoy your day.

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I do like that waggy tail of your's Lily - always makes me smile.
How's the bump?
Thanks for the HLM info - v useful.

*xx*


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All

Gosh, pages and pages of messages since I last posted -- have read them all but they've gone in one ear and out the other!

Especially pleased to read that things have taken off for you, Nell, but sorry about the back door discomfort. It's probably the effect of something like Voltarol -- painrelief pessary that sends you rushing for the lav.

Talking of which, I'm now munching my way through 21 -- yes you read that right -- wheat grass tabs a day, each of which is the size of a paracetamol and tastes like camel dung. I had been warned of explosions in the lavatorial department, but nothing doing so far ... 

Nico: your new girl sounds like a pain in the bum (bums seems to be a theme in this post). How annoying! Wish I was a stylist, as I'm out of work right now and I could come and work for you!

She: what a glamorous globetrotter you are ... Marrakech sounds fab, and there are Easyjet flights now, and another low-cost carrier called Atlas Blue. DH and I would love to go to Marrakesh and stock up on rugs and brassware, ceramics and so on. Oh, and I won't be doing my Chicago bloods for a bit -- hoped to start monitoring some time this month, but think will have to postpone till February now. * We'll see.* Looks like a fair few of us will be cycling at a similar time, though,

Lukey: Argentina .... ohhhhh ... tangos, beautiful people, great steaks. What a holiday destination. By the way, how was your chilli last night? I too made a big pot and it went down very well, partnered with a mixed green salad and a gin, apple and raspberry aperitif!

By the way, one last question to you all. How do you know when to book in for a hysto? I have only had one appointment at ARGC so far, and though a hysto was mentioned, nothing was said about when it should take place. It was decided first that my left tube should be removed (which I did three weeks ago now). Any further info gratefully received.

Hellos and hugs to Egg, Dolly, Sue, Sam, Jeanne, Lily and others. Abject apologies to those I have overlooked.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi she

The bump is getting bigger, and I have to go shopping today for some maternity clothes.  I cannot last much longer in my normal clothes!

Glad the HLM info helped

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jaffa I'm not a stylist I run front of house (posh name for receptionist) thats why i cant just leave for the day the place falls apart with out me .

she -m what is PMA when i no I will be happy to tell you what mine is 

Have just ordered noodles to be delivered thats a bout the best i could do today but now looking forward to them ordered them for rest of staff too as I have made them all fully booked with out lunch breaks and i AM A KIND BOSS.

nicoo


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Jaffa, it depends which protocol you end up on.  If you are on long protocol, they do it about 6 or 7 days after AF starts and then you start stimming straight away.  I don't know about short protocol, Lukey will probably be able to tell you.  I just asked during my monitoring cycle and they told me when to phone up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Jaf - are you SP or LP? makes a difference re hysto....chilli was gorg thanks (even though I do say so myself) - advice - get your chicago bloods done ASAP as they take 2 weeks to get back and be reviewed. So will you start monitoring on next AF? Blimey the wheatgrass sounds a nightmare  . What did it say about dosing (the same for everyone?)

Off to cook brunch - yum : pork and herb sausages, bacon, grilled toms and poached eggs....will be impt to line stomach for much bubbles to be drunk later (kind of like the last supper     for me)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey why is this your last drink?? should i be giving up as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Nico - it's a personal thing but as alcohol is a toxin my gut feeling says best not to have any...on the other hand if not having any gets you too stressed then have the odd wee dram?! What does everyone else think...?

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just shot up in the car park at asda as got call from argc to say jab 600units asap...I just hope I was not caught with my gut out by security!! Blimey £180 a pop, I may have to investigate the other options for gonal f and merional...

I found out the bum bullet was voltarol....and I always react bad to it. Never imagined I would get it so never said anything before hand. It is now plastered all over my notes!!

Doh moment of the day= went to pay for the next load of meds and no credit card. Last seen buying my train ticket and YES, I left it in the machine. No dosh at all on me, so had to ring dh to get down to the station and pick it up....phew


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukes, where are you going tonight?  On the alchohol front, a little bit of what you fancy isn't a bad thing.  I had the odd glass of vino durning my last tx - no spirits though.  My mouth is watering - what time should I come round?

Nico, PMA is positive mental attitude.

Nell, nice to hear from you.  So do you have to carry your drugs around all the time  Hadn't envisaged that at all - assumed you'd inject at the same time every evening. Have you cancelled your credit card?

Jaffa, wheatgrass sounds tabs sound grim....  You're on LP too aren't you?  As Lukey says, I'd get the Chicago done and out of the way as soon as you can.  On they hysto front, the clinic will tell you when to arrange to book it.  They reminded me about it on Friday but as it was after 5:30pm I 'll sort it out on Monday.  Went to Marrakech about 5 years ago for a week and loved it - would be very nice to go again and the flight is only 3 hours 40 mins.  

Lily, Isabella Oliver do nice mat wear - can you believe I've already been planning my pregnancy wardrobe.  

Must go forage for food - am starving!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Card had been handed in to ticket desk so no need to cancel, thankfully as it is the only card I can remember the pin for....as for shooting up. Best I carry it round with me from hereon...was not expecting it on day 2!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She I am now full of PMA as have belly full of duck nooddles .

what is weet grass any way and what dose one do with it and get it from 

nico

Nelsty did they let you leave ARGC with out paying


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, well I could hardly do anything else, so she said settle up next time. I think you can let it stack up but all has to be paid on day of ec, that is what we were told yesterday. May need to rethink getting meds if it is going to be 200 bucks a throw!

Lily- it sounds like you did similar, how long were you on gonal f for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG She - Isabella's is lovely I agree, I am having that too when pregnant with the twins    
All cooked and waiting for DH (apart from eggs)
Senc - apparently trained derailed at Merstham   - hope you are OK...
She - no idea where we are going - friends sorting it : they live in MASSIVE house on Clapham Common - we gte choice of 4    guest bedrooms   
Nelst re the shooting up - think once they've got your early dose sorted should not be too bad but best to have it all with you though (having said that I only need to "inject now" once and that was Day 6. Re costs, it is difficult as they will change doses and drugs a lot so you don't want to be left with any etc. Lucky about card

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- night out sounds great. We had some wine at the spa place but have now decided no more. Am carrying on with my vits and suchlike. No more wheatgrass though....

DH has sorted out the cable router thing so he is gaming and I am chatting. The joys of IT huh?!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> DH has sorted out the cable router thing so he is gaming and I am chatting. The joys of IT huh?!


IT is great - DH and I have spent many a morning in bed on our lappies - DH even takes his too the loo on the odd occasion 

Lukey, if your friends need an interior designer........ Have they got any kids? Sounds like it'll be a fab evening.

Duck noodles sound divine. Was hoping to have a rawish lunch of carrots, peppers and houmous but now I'm not so sure


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- DH is very much into gaming. I am having to endure some war thing at the moment...he has just made food doctor bagels with red pepper and herb pork loin and some chicken pasta salad. Yummy. Also now ploughing through litre #2....yuk. thankfully redbush tea is now sold in supermarket so can glug that too.

AF is still being rather mean and heavy....I hate pads....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Your DH is a marvel.  Are you drinking any milk?  Have only had one swig of water today - better go and drink some more    Hope AF pain lessens.  Oooh, DH has found some falafels in the fridge so will have those too.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Had slimfast for brekkie and a protein shake on the train home.  Will try to have another this pm. Am told it is for the protein, so if having shakes do not need to do the litre they suggested!! They also laughed and said that whatever you say you drink, the doc will ask you to double it....blimey. I live on the toilet as it is, what with af and now my poor expanding bladder 
http://www.wateraid.org.uk/uk/get_involved/drink_more_water/1415.asp

/links


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

I know I sound like an ARGC groupie, but the thing about your drugs is they change at any time.  I started on 225 puregon for day one, then 150 for 2 days, then somewhere between none and 75 for the rest.  Unless you are prepared to go and get your drugs cheaply everyday, you could end up buying a load you don't need.  However, if your dose stays the same you get p***ed off because you could have saved some money.  We took the risk to just get everything from ARGC and would do again.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Me too Jeanne - how are those twinnies by the way?!

mmm - lovely brunch! and Ireland all booked up...

Nelst - same as me...will quit the drinking tomorrow, take wheatgrass juice and ZW vits + DHA (omega 3), eat esensibly and drink water/milk
She - get drinking or you will find it INTOLERABLE when you have to (honest) it was so much better for me when I did that last time
Nico   duck... heehee (instead of pig dog)

Mmm - what to wear to the smoke...

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- it was mild when I went in this morning and dry at the time, however here it is p-ing down and not nice at all. Wear something layered so you can up/down if required...might be best option.
Hols, hmmm gazing out at windy wet weather I want to be back in the Caribbean on the cruise ship again!!


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

the twins seemingly need to sleep alot! Might be the twins or the fact I've been back at work for a week after having about 7 weeks off!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell where are you ? ? I will not ask again


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

have pm'd you...


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Lily, Lukey, She: thanks for tip-off re: Chicago bloods and hysto info. I don't recall being told what protocol I was on, though I have a feeling Mr Jaafar said it would be LP. Could have made that up, though. I remember thinking they might put me on SP, as my response has been a little unreliable in the past. I'm confused.  

Nico, I'm taking the wheatgrass as a precaution against rocketing FSH. My level has always been pretty okay in the past, but it's been climbing steadily since I first had it tested back in Nov 2003. The stated dose of the tabs is 3x7 a day. How horrible is that. But it does encourage me to drink water with them, and glugging water is not my strength.

After all of this talk about alcohol abstension, I'm wondering if I should forego the G+Ts. Only have a couple a week, and they do help to keep me sane.  

Nell: had to say I laughed out loud at your description of shooting up in Asda carpark, though I know it is neither desirable nor dignified. Sorry   . Reminds me of a time when I had to trigger at work, in my office. DH was with me (we used to work together), so we locked the door and he did the deed. Precisely at that moment, a student was hammering on the locked door, waiting for her supervision. She looked very suspicious when I finally opened the door, and must have thought we were having a quick fumble or something. (Yeah, right   ) I also had to inject in the bogs of a theatre once. So sordid.

Lukey: enjoy your evening out and make the most of those bubbles.

Jaff
x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

couldn't stay away, AM SO EXCITED! FSH of 8.3!!!! Am over the moon (this is a great improvement for my ancient years - was 11 a year ago), LH 6.4 (is that ok or a bit high?) and oestradiol (?) 111. Do these levels sound ok to you girls? I really don't know anything about LH and oestr thingy.

dolly - glad yr DH back (and fab on the babysitting, gain points for offering but don't have to do it  )

jaffa - i'm making a hoo ha about nothing! the 18 vials was completely fine, only took about a minute and didn't hurt at all (mind you my veins are like treetrunks, not attractive...). blimey that's a lot of wheatgrass - i'm taking 2 a day (rec dose on the bottle). Should i up it do you think?

Sam - oh i love that little railway at beer. embarrassing if we haven't got kids staying as an excuse... Re acupuncture, i've just changed and the new guy is v differrent, and i literally get shooting electrical pulses out from the needles. Amazing. Am v impressed with him - i sleep like a log when i've seen him (don't usually )

she - you poor love, 2 lots of bloodletting (i remember reading yr posts i think i was lurking then). Fab that you've got lift off for tx.

nico - think yr ma has the right idea, tell them she's coughed up even if she can't. will DH go with that? so sorry about new girl cuddle

posh lukey - cheeky mare, i WAS working (well sort of...  ). I was thinking about emailing argc but think it would be odd as i've not really used them - glad you did it. It must be an awful feeling for them at the mo, like they are under siege. 

Nell - great that cyst on its way out naturally before they did it, that's really good. hooha with johnny covered dildocam - you crack me up. I've been doing the yurk pads since the m/c (zita bl**dy west has an awful lot to answer for). Nice. Can you let me know the details about the hotel (am daring to hope i might actually start tx in few weeks or so)?

I'm afraid I'm on the no drinking at all even before tx (except i keep breaking my own rules, like last night  ). Desperate to keep FSH down so am doing absolutely everything (including wearing crap mascara with 'no parabens' - which translates as panda-face mascara - whaaaat??!)

hi to sency, lilly, mel, mol, egg, jeanne - blimey there's lots on here

back nose to the grindstone again (really) xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sue that is magic. Was that day one or 2? 
I was told to start my cycle FSH <10 LH < 10 and oestrogen < 120-150 so they look ok based on that. Will pm you the hotel details. Cyst was drained under iv sedation...and as for the yurk pads....well, they are very YURKY...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

day 1 (well i started late the day before so i assume that's day 1). Do they go up over the first 3 days do you know nell? 

Opened the results in the car and sat there sniffling - daring to hope again. dearie dearie me.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

jaffa
I'm so bad at all this good FSH stuff I should be doing something as mine in 12.somthing I think and that is why I am on SP but even though when i had my IVF my fsh level was 13 I got 16 eggs and 14 firtalised , they said at argc that FHS in only one small factor about how when and why they put you on certain drugs and protocols, I have got some agus cactus  stuff may be i should start trying that , but i though ARGC did not like us doing herbs and things .

My bum hurts as i have sat on my bum all day making all the staff rum around doing every thing for me . and DH just called to say him and JJ are coming to pick me up and take me out for dinner , I have had a long week only 3 hours to go ..

Panto tomorrow  but first a long walk with stelly pig dog who is all back to normal after her over indulgents of christmas .

pip pip toodle doo

nico


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

nico - enjoy SPD walk, so glad she's on mend. agnus cactus etc - i asked at my consultation and he said it was fine but stop everything 2 weeks before tx, so i'll carry on with mine til then i guess.

enjoy the dinner and DH and JJ, well-deserved


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- walk with SPD and a nice dinner sounds lovely. You eat healthy by the sounds of it, and take exercise with SPD so that all helps. 
Sue- sent you some other links. Yes, the smellies were lovely. DH also helped me "use" them!! Yes FSH goes up. How quickly is how much of a boot your ovaries need. When we young not much, but as we get older they need a welly stuck up 'em!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nel mine need more than a welly more like a steel toe cap


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for the links nell. Suspect my last fsh's might have been on day 2 so not sure it's such an improvement maybe?

hmmm.... 

off to walk MPD (meg pig dog - been at bacon rind, small sin i guess compared to SPD )

xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Last client all have bums on seats , glass of wine in hand, some still drinking coffe at this time of day Tut Tut Tut  so I feel a little light at the end of the tunel, 

Whats the bet I will be ending up in a piza express tonight, better have a salad after my nooddle feast at lunch time .

hope you are all doing something nice and cosy with the one you love tonite.

nico
XXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh pizza...I am drooling at the thought. Sat munching on dried mango which is severly addictive. Not sure what dh has lined up for us for dinner....maybe moroccan chicken...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi there,

Lukey, not sure how DH managed to arrange a meeting in a ski resort (he does global PR for one of the Big 4 accountancy firms).  Enjoy your night out.

Nico, I always thought that Bagels were fairly healthy.  Glad you managed to get something for lunch.

She, I think the snow was pretty bad.  They went to Engelberg in Switzerland.  DH has been talking about us going away for a long weekend sometime (I tend not to go because I don't know anyone who is the same level as me so I would hold people back or end up on my own).  But he said he would ski with me (he is a very good skiier so I'm sure he will regret his offer if we do go!!!!)

Nell, glad you got your cc back... 

Sue, I'm no expert - but levels look ok to me.

I've had a pretty lazy day today.  Finally managed to find the energy to do the grocery shopping and then have vegged out since then!  Was also going to make chilli for dinner tonight - but we've decided to go to a local pub instead and have some Thai.  Will not be having my favourite (red curry) as am determined to lose the weight I've put on.. but they do a great spicey chicken and cashew stirfry which can't be too high in calories.

love to all

Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I may burst; the water levels are tipping the tilt signs in my eyes  Lordy this is a lot to get down my neck.... so far 2.5 litres water and 3 glasses milk/protein shake plus 5 cups redbush...and a glass of pomegranate and raspberry juice....have to be in for bloods 0900 tomorrow and to get more stuff for my 1 a day belly habit.... 

Moroccan chicken with couscous is now floating on top...*burp*


Oh and I have a headache that won;t go away- grrrr...


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Sue: how on earth can you be taking 2 wheatgrass tabs a day when I'm taking 21? Might I enquire what brand you are using? I bought a pack of 500, thinking it would last me a lifetime, but I've figured out they'll only last about 25 days! And do you have to stop the wheatgrass 2 weeks before tx as well, or is that just agnus cactus? Questions, questions. And what the hell are parabens and how do you know if your mascara contains them? Just got a new one -- L'Oreal Telescopic and I've been sporting some rather fluttery lashes --  hope I don't have to trade it in for a Boots No. 7 one!

Dollydee: how nice to be reunited with DH. It's worth them going away just for the fun of the reunion.  

Nico: hope you enjoy your evening out, after an exhausting week, with a scrummy meal.

Nell: Moroccan chicken with couscous sounds blooming lovely. Just spent a couple of hours rustling up some nice wintery British grub: shepherds pie and bread and butter pudding. No night out for us, it'll be CBB and the Kylie concert and our last bottle of red wine --  it's official!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Home and full and sleepy 

Jaffa why are you called jaffa?? its such a nice word jaffa..... jaffa jaffa jaffa  .

off for night cap and sleepy buys

good luck nell you will be peeing all night bless you 

god bless all of us

nicoo

it was pizza exspress  a single father from school joined us with his boy Lexi

nite nite sleep tite


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nell, my god £200/day!  Jeez.  And I thought that £80/day of Merional was expensive!

After the first couple of days on Puregon I was on Merional, no Gonal F for me.  I was on Merional for about 9/10 days.  If I had managed to get it from Fazeley, I would have happily taken the risk of getting extra on prescription because I would have saved so much money.

She - Unfortunately Isabella Oliver doesn't have any outlets up here - OK I know now that I can buy online.  Managed to get some trousers from Dorothy Perkins, the only shop that actually seemed to have some maternity wear in it (Next were worse than useless, so were Monsoon, Gap and M&S  ).  As I am off to the US in a couple of weeks, I have already packed an empty bag and had a look on the Gap, JC Penney and Macy's websites for ideas    I think that the plastic will be in meltdown by the time I get home.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Nell, I had the same, inject now, remember to take your needles around with you as well. I know everyone is different but my treatment went like this: 
day 1 - (450 gonal f)
day 2 - day 4 (600 gonal f)
day 5 - day 6 (450 gonal f & 150 merinol)
day 7 -day 12 (350 merinol & 150 gonal f)

Exactly Lukey, marketing in what........? I suppose after your drinks in Chelsea you'll see the light and start supporting the one and only team to support...up the Blues!

Nico, thank you for the hair advise, very helpful. I bet the new girl doesn't return, surely one wouldn't/couldn't it would be really embarrassing to throw a sicky on your first week at work. God partners do annoy me sometimes, I bet most of our partners has done no research into this IVF stuff, relying on us to fill them in, then, when something comes up they suddenly think they know whats best. AHHHHHH

Sue - Congrats on fsh, can't help with the others, didn't even know those existed until I ventured to ARGC. Consultant at ARGC asked me if I took vitamins, but didn't say anything about stopping them before treatment. Interestingly at Barts, the consultant also suggested that both of us should take a multi min and Vit, maybe this is what you should do Nico. Oh yes mascara...what?

Dolly, glad I am not the only one to have those weird and wonderful acc experiences. Your DH's life sounds very exciting.

Jaffa, was interested to read your profile, even though dye came out of one of my tubes, the tube was so full of adhesions he didn't even offer me IUI's.

She - can I ask, are you unexplained fertility? If too personal feel free to tell me to mind my own business!

Sency and Lilly, I'm not a posh bird like Lukey and She, good old Topshop, Hennes and Blooming Marvelous done it for me.

Well my detox failed today, kids party food all round, I had been so good, on the wagon again tomorrow. Can't comment on sea today, did go to Pett Level beach yesterday with Niall, tide out, brisk wind and got covered in mud!!!

You know its going to be incredibly over whelming when we get some pregnancies on this board, even though our friends empathise with our situations, you cannot totally understand what it is like until it has happened to oneself. I just wanted to say that from reading about you all on these threads I really think you will all make such great loving mothers...

Night night.

Sam xxxx

** Edited by Moderator


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh PS. just read the TV guides, lookks like Panaroma is definately about 'unproven and overpriced treaments'. So we know it's about IVIG and steriods.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Sam 

As for drinking, I gave up last summer.  I was told that it impacts on egg quality, and given my age, I wasn't taking any chances.  I don't really miss it to be honest, but my god does beer stink to my super strong sense of smell


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lily, you can purchase Isabella Oliver stuff online at http://www.isabellaoliver.com But no doubt you'll get more than enough from NY 

Sue, great FSH! Woo hoo.

Jaffa, the clinic will probably tell you which protocol you're on once your chicago results are back - that's what they did with me.

Dolly, enjoy Borough Market tomorrow. Hope you enjoyed the pub.

Hi Sam - what's all this talk about Chelski   Lukey is a red devil thru' and thru'
Unexplained subfertility sadly - all previous consultants have said that I could probably get preggers naturally but time isn't on our side. So what did you shoot up on days 3 and 4? Who are Bloomin Marvellous?

Have had such a lazy day today and done sod all. Bottom extremely windy - must be all those chicpeas...... And now off to an early bed with the telly and DH
Hope everyone's having a nice Saturday evening.

night night
*xx*

/links


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Blooming Marvellous do maternity wear.  They have a shop in Richmond, which I can get to in my lunch hour when I am working in Chiswick   Never mind.  At nearly $2/£1, California here I come


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Darned internet connection packed up and was soooooo sloooooow. Anyhows. 

Lily- you will spend a fortune over there...they seem to have more choice for pregnant ladies...
Hmmm, maybe investigate getting gonal f and merional via pharmacy on mon.... need to save some dosh or I will have the most expensive gut in UK!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Kewl - California sunshine too.  Not another holiday already Lily?

Why have the mods edited your post Sam - did you write something naughty?    

£200 a day is a pretty expensive habit Nell   How many days of stimming will you have?  I'll have to get a prescription from the clinic as GP has said that they will pay.  I will hold them to that for sure.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

She, I know she supports the red team but as she is going to Chelsea tonight to drink she may see some sense. You should support a London team anyway, living and working there!  Bloomin Marvelous, as Lilly said, have a catalogue and some shops, one also being at Bluewater. Days 3-4 are included from day 2 you doughnut!, read my post properly, its the thought of getting into bed with your DH that is making you all misty eyed and not reading the post properly!  You know I think having unexplained is sometimes even more difficult (mentally), as in not having anything 'to fix' , very frustrating.  I may be giving out TMI here but my friend (who now has twins) swears that by having jiggy jiggy one night with her fella and then him falling asleep after the done deed, still in the same position if you know what I mean, and then went for seconds in the morning, was how and why she got pregnant after not using anything for 10 years! There you go thats your night sorted She!

Night

Samx

Ps Well obviously I have, just seen I have 2 new messages. Will report back.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah we normally go skiing at Heavenly this time of year.  I bought some new skis last year so I am gutted that I will miss out this year.  DH needed a fix before junior is born!  He is lucky that I am not so far along that I can't fly.  

Nell, will PM you

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- nooky night...yeah. No chance for me with the red river and cramps and my "habit" put paid to that if the headache already hadn't!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Yes, first one from Nell telling me her real name. 

By the way what is yours She?

The other was a message from Natasha, (that was bloody quick work I have to say) telling me that I should not of suggested something to Nell about what she could do buying her drugs from another clinic. You can guess the rest.

Right holiday talk is offically banned, my first few days at work have been charity fund raising for a disabled couple to go on holiday and at the mo I have not booked anywhere...it will be cheap and cheerful wherever we end up!

Night

Sam x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sam- thanks...

Am up early again tomorrow. dh will be coming with me tomorrow so a little brekkie out may be in order. Hmmmm....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dream on Sam    
If I was going to support a London team it would be Charlton as they are nearest me - looks like they are goind down mind...   Sorry, that'll teach me to read posts more carefully - though a doughnut would be very nice come to think of it    Sam!!  What re: your mate!!!  Actually I quite like it when that happens - but DH likes to withdraw and give me a cuddle if you know what I mean.  No misty eyes by the way, MOTD is on telly and AF is still lurking.  Real name starts with S....

Lily, you'll be back on the slopes next year - might have to make do with Europe though.

Poor you Nell - hope the headache goes and you have a good night's sleep.

Right, Man U are on, night night again.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

No She, I already have it all planned.  I've got my air miles already in the bank, a ticket for junior will cost about £200 and daycare at ski school is $100/day.  We have season passes so lift tickets cost nothing, so we just need accommodation and a car.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

up the reds...which, for some reason, makes me laugh what with af hanging around she and me!! 

Night all. 
Off to bed to listen to anji cd in hope it sends me to sleep like last time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81396.0

N x


----------

